# Khan vs Mayweather "finalized" for May 3.



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of buzz on boxing websites who are saying this fight is finalized and will happen. Everyone still hate this fight


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck sake. :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm still dubious about whether it will happen.

I would be very excited and proud if a Brit deserved to be in the ring with Floyd for a mega fight but the fact is Amir doesn't,I rate him and am a fan but his recent record makes him undeserving and so I don't think he should get it.if he had faced and beat Alexander then at least he could hold claim to a welterweight strap and a good scalp.

Vegas I assume?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good fight, Amir will be a tough opponent for Mayweather to figure out.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Complete mismatch and undeserved.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone who thinks Amir Khan deserves this fight is overestimating him in some respect - whether it is his ability, popularity or how bankable he is as a commodity...


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

It's going to happen with the amount of $$$ involved for everyone. Utter shit fight though and one that's totally undeserved for Amir Con.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ridiculous

khan has got the payday hes been after. he will retire after he gets knocked out


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Khan's name value that appeals to Mayweather.

For me, I think he still regrets basically fucking off the British tv with the Hatton fight, not expecting a ridiculous amount of buys.

A Khan fight will still sell. Not mega amounts, but Guerrero is an utter nobody and he got away with that. Some people here still think Khan is awesome, Jeff Powell especially.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't give a fuck, I really like this fight.

I will piss my pants laughing if Khan gets check hooked into the corner Hatton style. Either way it's gonna be entertaining.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Utter dog shit.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Farage said:


> It's Khan's name value that appeals to Mayweather.
> 
> For me, I think he still regrets basically fucking off the British tv with the Hatton fight, not expecting a ridiculous amount of buys.
> 
> A Khan fight will still sell. Not mega amounts, *but Guerrero is an utter nobody and he got away with that*. Some people here still think Khan is awesome, Jeff Powell especially.


Didnt Showtime lose(/not make a lot) on the Guerrero fight though? Hence why they pushed for Canelo to recoup, now they know this wont do well but are pushing for it anyway? Seems bizarre. Im thinking its like when they said Alexander was done before the Guerrero fight as a negotiating ploy or whatever and this fight doesnt happen


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I love any Mayweather fight. Quit being a pussy and appreciate.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Fuck sake. Complete mismatch. No point blaming Khan though, team Mayweather know his record and performances in the last 4 fights and still deem it an acceptable fight... They should be ashamed. All we will hear is Khans speed being a new challenge for him. When in reality anybody can tag him.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I can actually see Mayweather stopping Khan.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm surprised Showtime are agreeing to this personally. It's rumoured they lost money on the Guererro fight and that made them pressure in Floyd into facing Alvarez who everyone knew would draw. You'd think that past experience would have taught them that Floyd needs a good opponent to make serious money.

Khan isn't a serious draw anymore, when will people realise that? He came back to the UK and the arena was at least a third if not half empty, and not just because it was Kell Brook's home town. For the fight before that in LA against Molina Golden Boy were practically giving tickets away in 16,000 arena. His stock has plummeted since the Garcia loss. He'll get some buys for this fight in the UK but not even half of what Hatton did. And imagine if it's on BoxNation as well, which would means it wouldn't get the full hype treatment from Sky? 

The fight itself is a mismatch and the event itself will be a failure.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's the biggest mismatch Mayweather has been involved in since he fought Baldomir, though even he was coming in after two good wins and was more deserving of a shot than Khan currently is. It's a terrible fight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

He clearly doesn't deserve the fight but you can't blame Khan for taking it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> I can actually see Mayweather stopping Khan.


we all know its going to happen

khan nearly lost and ko'd to a past prime diaz. he looks shot and is trying to cash out to retire

this isnt a challenge for mayweather and im more disappointed in him for even agreeing to this bullshit pointless fight


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

So get a ko'd spectacuarly a few times,look bad vs average opponents,av a wank on skype+You get a shot at the p4p best?

Terrible,floyd mayweather,khan u can all fuck right off


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Farage said:


> It's Khan's name value that appeals to Mayweather.
> 
> For me, I think he still regrets basically fucking off the British tv with the Hatton fight, not expecting a ridiculous amount of buys.


Yeah. Hatton in his autobiography says as much.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not so sure this will happen next. Think Mayweather will choose someone more deserving, IMO he could go up another weight fight Sergio Martinez win a world title at Middleweight enhance his legacy and earn a considerable amount of dollars.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope it happens.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

disgusting from mayweather. why doesn't he go back to fighting truly deserving people like victor ortiz


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

It is pretty poor for Floyd but very beneficial for Khan, money wise.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan isn't going to provide much trouble for Mayweather IMO. Khan makes fundamental mistakes and speed and lateral movement and flurries won'tbe enough to trouble Mayweather once he gauges the speed he will aggressively counter and he will slowly break the engine of Khan down by hurting him to the body and then walking him down. 

I fancy a Mayweather stoppage mid to late.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Floyd will get a rare stoppage here, Khan will be eating leather all night and will eventually get timed to perfection and not get up.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


Kell gets a lot of stick on here, so i don't know what point you're trying to make.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


Yeah they would


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


Brook v Mayweather is a far worser fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Kell gets a lot of stick on here, so i don't know what point you're trying to make.





One to watch said:


> Yeah they would





Bill said:


> Brook v Mayweather is a far worser fight.


Both fights are crap, but I can't not imagine some Brits actually applauding Kell and supporting the fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

All I really care about is going to see Floyd when he comes to the UK for the presser tbf. :lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I think we are seeing the 'condition' of the six fight deal with Showtime, one tune-up in May and a big encounter in September

Would imagine they will match Garcia vs a name opponent on undercard to set up a fight between him and Floyd

Roach's version of Khan could have been competitive early here but I don't think that will be even the case, Floyd will start hurting him badly and will finish him within 6.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Mayweather is hoping for a similar level of UK PPV rev he got from the Hatton fight. That's the only reason I can see for him making this fight. And if that is the reason he's going to be massively mistaken, will Sky even bother putting it on Box Office at an ungodly hour? It's more likely going to be on Boxnation, meaning a far inferior revenue to 'Money'


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is nonsense.

So, we've had:

*Youth beats Mayweather (it didn't)
*experience beats Mayweather (it didn't)
*Front foot fighters beat Mayweather (they didn't)
*Bigger/heavier fighters beat Mayweather (they didn't)
*Pressure fighters best Mayweather (they didn't)

Now they are trying to sell us speed like its fucking Kryptonite... That will be the narrative over the next 6 months

Speed won't beat Mayweather, especially someone like Khan who doesn't know how to use his speed.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> All I really care about is going to see Floyd when he comes to the UK for the presser tbf. :lol:


damn i forgot about that


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I call bullshit. Khan has had relatively terrible run recently, has no belt, and doesn't have selling power on nearly the same level of someone like Cotto or Canelo to make SHO and Floyd push for the fight. Probably just the same thing they did with Alexander.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I think Mayweather is hoping for a similar level of UK PPV rev he got from the Hatton fight. That's the only reason I can see for him making this fight. And if that is the reason he's going to be massively mistaken, will Sky even bother putting it on Box Office at an ungodly hour? It's more likely going to be on Boxnation, meaning a far inferior revenue to 'Money'


Sky will absolutely make this a PPV. But doesn't Khan still have one fight to run on his BoxNation deal? Maybe they do a PPV


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Sky will absolutely make this a PPV. But doesn't Khan still have one fight to run on his BoxNation deal? Maybe they do a PPV


I dunno, they've not had an AM PPV for years, I'm guessing they'd only really do it if there was a UK leg. IMO it would flop enormously without anything being on UK time so to speak. I know its the kind of fight I'd catch the day after, or maybe out at a bar/casino if I find myself still out at 4.30 am.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


It would be a bigger joke than this fight already is. IF they fought each other first I could probably support it, but as far as I'm concerned neither have even proved they're the best 147pounder in Britain never mind in the running for a fight with Floyd.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Sky will absolutely make this a PPV. But doesn't Khan still have one fight to run on his BoxNation deal? Maybe they do a PPV


I doubt some petty deal Khan has will stop it from being on Sky PPV. Floyd is the dictator here, and it would without doubt be on Sky PPV. Hearn also mentioned Brook - Alexander being on the card which would make it even more likely.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan's not deserving of a fight with Mayweather but it will still be a great fight to watch and everyone will be watching it!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


Brook is a genuine welterweight who is improving, not a light welter who has regressed massively in the last few years. Brook/Mayweather would be a mismatch, of course, but Brook would knock Khan out, so it's logical to say that he'd be a better opponent for Mayweather.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I think Mayweather is hoping for a similar level of UK PPV rev he got from the Hatton fight. That's the only reason I can see for him making this fight. And if that is the reason he's going to be massively mistaken, will Sky even bother putting it on Box Office at an ungodly hour? It's more likely going to be on Boxnation, meaning a far inferior revenue to 'Money'


Sky will take it I'm pretty sure. Would imagine it won't happen if the UK money isn't there. I wonder if SHowtime/Mayweather feel it is the only fight that could make money because of the UK (and maybe they think they can sell it in Asia). If Guerrero did as badly as speculated would a Garcia fight do any better? If this bombs, I wonder if they may push the Canelo rematch. The One II


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Khan will fight on Sky next, with Mayweather/Brook matches possible down the line.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

This will be defo sky ppv unless box nation dig real deep


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Brook is a genuine welterweight who is improving, not a light welter who has regressed massively in the last few years. Brook/Mayweather would be a mismatch, of course, but Brook would knock Khan out, so it's logical to say that he'd be a better opponent for Mayweather.


Brook has yet to fight a single world class opponent, I'm not a Khan fan but the man has mixed in good company and beaten some good fighters, he is far more deserving than Kell.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bill said:


> Brook has yet to fight a single world class opponent, I'm not a Khan fan but the man has mixed in good company and beaten some good fighters, he is far more deserving than Kell.


He's beaten good fighters years ago though. Right now, Khan isn't a world class fighter and you'd have to go back to the Judah fight to the last time Khan beat anyone decent. Since then, he's lost two, beat a nobody and struggled with Diaz, who is years past his best himself.

On their records, Khan is more deserving but Brook is the one on the rise. He has surpassed Khan now and if they fought, Brook would get a stoppage win within 7 rounds or so.

Would the Khan of the Diaz fight beat Senchenko, who is a much better, bigger man than Diaz? And if so, would he dispose of him like Brook did? I don't see it, personally.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I can actually see Mayweather stopping Khan.


You say that like it's groundbreaking.



Jack said:


> It's the biggest mismatch Mayweather has been involved in since he fought Baldomir, though even he was coming in after two good wins and was more deserving of a shot than Khan currently is. It's a terrible fight.


If Amir was a Hearn fighter you'd be defending this.



Jack said:


> Brook is a genuine welterweight who is improving, not a light welter who has regressed massively in the last few years. Brook/Mayweather would be a mismatch, of course, but Brook would knock Khan out, so it's logical to say that he'd be a better opponent for Mayweather.


Oh, you are already.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

FWIW, the only chance Amir has of seeing the second half of this fight is if he begs Roach to take him back.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> He's beaten good fighters years ago though. Right now, Khan isn't a world class fighter and you'd have to go back to the Judah fight to the last time Khan beat anyone decent. Since then, he's lost two, beat a nobody and struggled with Diaz, who is years past his best himself.
> 
> On their records, Khan is more deserving but Brook is the one on the rise. He has surpassed Khan now and if they fought, Brook would get a stoppage win within 7 rounds or so.
> 
> Would the Khan of the Diaz fight beat Senchenko, who is a much better, bigger man than Diaz? And if so, would he dispose of him like Brook did? I don't see it, personally.


Senchenko is very basic fighter, he's one of the few welterweights that would make Khan look good imo, I also think Diaz despite being nowhere near his best would beat Senchenko, how the hell he picked up a title I don't know.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Grant said:


> You say that like it's groundbreaking.


It kind of is considering Mayweather hasn't had a legit KO since the stone age.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> It kind of is considering Mayweather hasn't had a legit KO since the stone age.


It's really not.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Shocked and dismayed. Disgraceful, unjustifiable and a total joke of a fight. Complete waste of time. Floyd has let himself and the sport down here.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Khan gonna win.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Wonder if BT Sport will throw in a massive bid? Would announce them on the boxing/fight scene.

Amir stops Floyd in 5 for me, Floyd won't know how to deal with Amir's speed and he will get caught trying to pressurize Amir


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Team Mayweather are anything but stupid but I do wonder if they've overestimated Khan"s UK popularity.

The casual sports fans think he has no chance.... The hardcore/educated boxing fan knows he has no chance (excluding Laz) - I don't see how this does huge numbers in the UK.

It's a huge mismatch... Khan has no chance, absolutely no chance.... There is no conceivable way Khan beats Mayweather, none whatsoever


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Wonder if BT Sport will throw in a massive bid? Would announce them on the boxing/fight scene.
> 
> Amir stops Floyd in 5 for me, Floyd won't know how to deal with Amir's speed and he will get caught trying to pressurize Amir


Good trolling


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...--200m-fight-happen-Las-Vegas--EXCLUSIVE.html

Jeff Powell was right all along, He's made the US Journo's and fans look like idiots. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So Bieber and Lil Wayne walk in with Mayweather who's Amir gonna walk in with?..


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

What was khan supposed to Do? 

Say no?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> So Bieber and Lil Wayne walk in with Mayweather who's Amir gonna walk in with?..


Dappy & Barry Chuckle.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Dappy & Barry Chuckle.


:lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Dappy & Barry Chuckle.


Brilliant


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine if Khan beat Mayweather, his legacy would go down the drain.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Dappy & Barry Chuckle.


:rofl


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> What was khan supposed to Do?
> 
> Say no?


Nobody has slagged off Khan you fuckwit. Of course he should take it, it's like winning the lottery for an average fighter.

The point is that he shouldn't have been given the fight in the 1st place!!! Meaning Goldenboy and Team Mayweather are to blame along with whatever tv company shows Floyd (can't remember which)


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think khan's any more overmatched than our boys usually are when they go up against the world's best


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Grant said:


> If Amir was a Hearn fighter you'd be defending this.


Why would I defend a fight because of who the promoter is? I couldn't care less. I'd be far more damning of this fight if it was Lee Purdy getting the shot than Khan. If you think I'm wrong, I'm happy to debate my point with anyone, but surely you can do better than this boring shit? 


Bill said:


> Senchenko is very basic fighter, he's one of the few welterweights that would make Khan look good imo, I also think Diaz despite being nowhere near his best would beat Senchenko, how the hell he picked up a title I don't know.


I agree that Senchenko is basic and, really, his style has major issues against movement and speed. Had Khan fought him a few years ago, it'd have been very one sided but I'm not sure what Khan has left. I think Senchenko is better than Diaz, who hasn't had a good win since 2007 at lightweight (And even that was Chavez after the Johnson fight, when he clearly had no fight in him), so I don't think Khan beating him would have been a formality. I'm kinda getting dragged away from my point here, but I just think if you compare the last wins of both Khan and Brook, it's clear that Brook is currently the better fighter and more deserving of a big fight. If you compare their last five bouts, it's also clear who is improving in time and who has regressed.

I'm not suggesting Brook/Mayweather would be a decent fight though. Mayweather would win every round with ease, though I do think Brook has more to offer than Khan in 2013 does. Like I said earlier, I think if Khan fought Brook next, Brook would stop him. Prime Khan would have been stopped by Mayweather but he was a far superior fighter then to what he is now, and he also had Roach and Ariza helping him.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Would've been more legit if Khan beat Alexander but that wasn't happening. Will still do better than Mayweather V Alexander so makes business sense to pull Khan out knowing he'd lose to Devon.

Will watch


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think any other fight for Floyd matches the buzz this would, imo. Casuals are naive, and Khan is a household name. Even without official word from Floyd, GBP, or Khan, there's a lot of buzz on social media. I think people would lap it up regardless.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> So Bieber and Lil Wayne walk in with Mayweather who's Amir gonna walk in with?..


Capon-E >>>> Lesbian(Bieber)


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I fancy Khan to take this, I think his immense speed and combinations could really trouble Mayweather.

















































































































:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter said:


> I fancy Khan to take this, I think his immense speed and combinations could really trouble Mayweather.
> 
> :lol:


LMAO :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan*

*#Amirkingkhan*


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I don't think any other fight for Floyd matches the buzz this would, imo. Casuals are naive, and Khan is a household name. Even without official word from Floyd, GBP, or Khan, there's a lot of buzz on social media. I think people would lap it up regardless.


Yeah i remember a few weeks ago when daily mail reported it, it was trending all over twitter. Definitely got people talking alright.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> Brook is a genuine welterweight who is *improving*, not a light welter who has regressed massively in the last few years. Brook/Mayweather would be a mismatch, of course, but Brook would knock Khan out, so it's logical to say that he'd be a better opponent for Mayweather.


Hahahahaha! Has to fight someone who can test him to say he's improving. Even senchenko made him wobble a bit.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Khan should get One Direction to walk him to the ring, They would blow Bieber and Lil Wayne out of the water


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Why why why do people keep believing this crap

Only the Brit media ever says it. This is all bullshit started by Team Khan themselves in order to get their name circulating in the press

Floyd is not going to decide his opponent now


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I don't think any other fight for Floyd matches the buzz this would, imo. Casuals are naive, and Khan is a household name. Even without official word from Floyd, GBP, or Khan, there's a lot of buzz on social media. I think people would lap it up regardless.


Mate, Floyd could announce he was having a wank and putting it on PPV and there would be a big buzz about it, you're living in a dream world if you think Khan's name is bringing the hype to this fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Mate, Floyd could announce he was having a wank and putting it on PPV and there would be a big buzz about it, you're living in a dream world if you think Khan's name is bringing the hype to this fight.


No, he really couldn't. Khan's name brings plenty, stop being naive.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No, he really couldn't. Khan's name brings plenty, stop being naive.


Mate, he can't sell out arenas in his own country, when he fights in the US they have to give his tickets away in return for toys, he got brutally knocked out in his last world title fight and knocked down off a blown up lightweight last time out.

Remind me again who's being naive Laz?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No, he really couldn't. Khan's name brings plenty, stop being naive.


In Britain maybe. Nobody knows him in the US and showtime PPV $$$ is all that anyone is interested in.

It can only be assumed they think an invasion of Brit fans will happen like with Hatton..

Instead all they will get is a few hundred British Muslims, and a long long long queue and a lot of hassle at arrivals security check


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Mate, he can't sell out arenas in his own country, when he fights in the US they have to give his tickets away in return for toys, he got brutally knocked out in his last world title fight and knocked down off a blown up lightweight last time out.
> 
> Remind me again who's being naive Laz?


He is a household name, whether they come to his fights or not. I can't recall Brits talking about May-Ortiz, May-Guerrero or May-Canelo in the way they do this. They haven't even announced it and it's sparked interest. I can't believe you're actually trying to make a point saying Khan brings nothing. Definitely not naivety from me.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> So Bieber and Lil Wayne walk in with Mayweather who's Amir gonna walk in with?..


Kevin Davies and Jordan.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

the causal brit sports fan would be interested in seeing Khan getting Ko'd by Mayweather


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> He is a household name, whether they come to his fights or not. I can't recall Brits talking about May-Ortiz, May-Guerrero or May-Canelo in the way they do this. They haven't even announced it and it's sparked interest. I can't believe you're actually trying to make a point saying Khan brings nothing. Definitely not naivety from me.


The best you can come up with is that he's a household name?

Ok, So doesn't matter he can't sell PPV, doesn't matter he can't sell tickets at home, doesn't matter he can't sell tickets abroad, doesn't matter he's not a world champion, doesn't matter he's got 2 unavenged brutal KO losses on his record, doesn't matter he's been dropped off a lightweight last time out. doesn't matter every Boxing fan in the world (apart from you) thinks this is a joke fight.......He's a household name, so that makes it OK :lol:

You really do talk some shit when it comes to Amir Khan.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> :lol:
> 
> The best you can come up with is that he's a household name? :lol:
> 
> ...


State where I said him being a name makes it OK. I simply stated Khan's name brings a buzz and this is the ONLY reason why it's being touted as a possible fight. You said Khan does not bring anything, so if that's the case, and seeing as Khan isn't a world champion, hasn't avenged his brutal losses, got dropped etc, then you tell me why on earth Khan is being touted?

And FYI, I never said its OK. I clearly stated I wanted to see this fight for selfish reasons, never because I think it's a good fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

If the fight was in Britain it might be relevant but it isn't. Brit casuals don't have any significance because they can only generate a few million quid on a primetime British PPV, what the hell is a 5am one going to do


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> State where I said him being a name makes it OK. I simply stated Khan's name brings a buzz and this is the ONLY reason why it's being touted as a possible fight. You said Khan does not bring anything, so if that's the case, and seeing as Khan isn't a world champion, hasn't avenged his brutal losses, got dropped etc, then you tell me why on earth Khan is being touted?
> 
> And FYI, I never said its OK. I clearly stated I wanted to see this fight for selfish reasons, never because I think it's a good fight.


Khan's name brings a buzz for all the wrong reasons... It's a joke fight.

The casuals know he has no chance,
The knowledgable fans know he has no chance.
The hardcore fans know he has know chance.
The only people who thinks he has a chance are the fanboys and those a few and far between.

Khan brings nothing to the table, absolutely nothing. He is more a celebrity than a fighter.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

there is no one else out there for mayweather. every fight is just as shit as the next for him. canelo was meant to be fun yet it was boring and same old domination form floyd and he's not even a 154lber.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

How the fuck is this guys name even mentioned in the same sentence as Floyd


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Khan's name brings a buzz for all the wrong reasons... It's a joke fight.
> 
> The casuals know he has no chance,
> The knowledgable fans know he has no chance.
> ...


You're right, but it still doesn't change my point of his name bringing something to the table, which Peter is ludicrously arguing that it doesn't.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

His name definitely brings something to the table. A question. 'Who is Amir Khan?'


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> You're right, but it still doesn't change my point of his name bringing something to the table, which Peter is ludicrously arguing that it doesn't.


Anyone who Mayweather could realistically fight brings SOMETHING to the table, it's not like he just fights random blokes off the street is it?

But, you acting like people are getting hyped because he is fighting Khan is just beyond laughable, even for the shit you usually come out with when it comes to Khan.

Look, Floyd is fighting, that's all people care about, no one cares he's fighting Khan, people would rather he didn't, because no one cares about Amir Khan, hence why he can't sell tickets or PPVs ANYWHERE.

Is that clear enough for you yet Laz?


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I wonder if Floyd will give Willie Lomond a ring for a few pointers :lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

how many pages will this thread make I wonder?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Anyone who Mayweather could realistically fight brings SOMETHING to the table, it's not like he just fights random blokes off the street is it?
> 
> But, you acting like people are getting hyped because he is fighting Khan is just beyond laughable, even for the shit you usually come out with when it comes to Khan.
> 
> ...


Exactly, but did you not just say he could announce he's having a wank and there would be a buzz about it? You just told me Khan brings nothing and now you're saying he brings something to the table? Let me guess, HIS NAME, like I said. You're saying Brits would talk about May-Ortiz, May-Guerrero as much as they would May-Khan? Get real.

Like I said, and like you're now admitting, Khan brings something to the table. He brings a name, he brings money. This is why he's fighting him, this is the point you said is not true and that's my original point concluded.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> You're right, but it still doesn't change my point of his name bringing something to the table, which Peter is ludicrously arguing that it doesn't.


 @Peter is right, his name doesn't bring anything good to the table.... Does he being more than Guerrero, Ortiz's, Marquez or Canelo's Latino/Mexican fan base? No chance.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

do we actually know that this fight is going to happen?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> @Peter is right, his name doesn't bring anything good to the table.... Does he being more than Guerrero, Ortiz's, Marquez or Canelo's Latino/Mexican fan base? No chance.


If that is the case, then why is a Mayweather-Khan fight being touted?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

What other guys out there would you like him to fight at welterweight?

Garcia doesn't want the Floyd fight right now. Mathysse and Alexander are better fights. Who else is there? Bradley is tied to HBO isn't he? Mayweather hasn't got great options at the moment.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan had a decent fanbase a few years ago but you'd have to go back to 2011 to when he was last highly respected by fans. If people are expecting the same number of people to be interested now, post Garcia, Peterson and Diaz, as there was before then they are deluded. The attraction of a Khan fight has taken a massive hit and Mayweather will find that out the hard way if the fight goes ahead. Khan does have a small fanbase who'll buy a PPV over here but that small number will not cover the deficit in America from all those who know it's a mismatch and refuse to spend $70 on it.

Even at his peak, Khan was never a huge draw in Britain. The Kotelnik fight did a mere 30,000 PPV buys.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> You're saying Brits would talk about May-Ortiz, May-Guerrero as much as they would May-Khan? Get real.
> 
> .


I think most if not all of us were more excited for May-Guerrero and May-Ortiz than we are for May-Khan.

You live in a Amir Khan dream world mate.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> I think most if not all of us were more excited for May-Guerrero and May-Ortiz than we are for May-Khan.
> 
> You live in a Amir Khan dream world mate.


That's not what I said in that post, did I.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Peter said:


> I think most if not all of us were more excited for May-Guerrero and May-Ortiz than we are for May-Khan.
> 
> You live in a Amir Khan dream world mate.


This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.

Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I can't be arsed with you mate, You're like a fanboy on Steroids.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> I can't be arsed with you mate, You're like a fanboy on Steroids.


LOL! What has been said that's even remotely fanboy-ish? You're just a moron. I've argued with you on several occasions and each time you proved to be silly, and now you're just trying to switch it up and talk a load of shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.
> 
> Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


What on earth are you talking about. Either you're one terrible troll, or you clearly don't know me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Some people genuinely need to go back to school. Some SERIOUS reading disabilities.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Laz you are intolerable when it comes to Amir Khan.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Laz you are intolerable when it comes to Amir Khan.


And you're intolerable when it comes to debating. My points have been perfectly reasonable, enjoy your night.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


>


Grow up.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It's no more puerile than your inability to be rational in the preceding debate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.
> 
> Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


Oh fuck off with the grouping all Asians together bollocks.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> TeddyL said:
> 
> 
> > This is what British Asians *like* Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.
> ...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> It's no more puerile than your inability to be rational in the preceding debate.


Rational? And what you said was? Everything in your previous post to this was COMPLETELY WRONG. You're a troll and should be banned.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khan all ways brings out the edl/ red neck types on forums


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Khan all ways brings out the edl/ red neck types on forums


Not sure about that, but it sure does bring out the dumb ones. Fuck knows what I said in this thread that is even slightly Khan fan boy esque.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What a poor fight this is going to be. Khan couldn't even land on McCloskey, god knows what he's going to land against a master roller of punches.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Rational? And what you said was? Everything in your previous post to this was COMPLETELY WRONG. You're a troll and should be banned.


So if you are saying my claims were incorrect, that would mean you are now accepting that he isn't a draw, that this isn't some super fight that brings huge revenue. The only reason his name is being mentioned this time around is because right now there is literally nobody else available for people to speculate with. Nobody knows who he is outside of his own country


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> So if you are saying my claims were incorrect, that would mean you are now accepting that he isn't a draw, that this isn't some super fight that brings huge revenue. The only reason his name is being mentioned this time around is because right now there is literally nobody else available for people to speculate with. Nobody knows who he is outside of his own country


The post previous was THIS.



TeddyL said:


> This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.
> 
> Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


Everything of which you said I am, which was a load of rubbish, so kindly cunt off. I've got no reason to debate with idiots who are so immature as to talk a load of crap like you have.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I cant get into this fight as its too much of a foregone conclusion, Khan offers nothing imo and will be stopped within 6. I can see why they want to do but I just couldnt give two craps about it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Got nothing going for it, has it? People talk about "Khan's got speed that Mayweather hasn't seen" etc which is undoubtedly true, but its more like clutching at straws than a convincing argument for this being remotely interesting. Khan simply isn't co-ordinated enough with his speed to connect on Mayweather with any regularity. His mechanics are ordinary, any time somebody has good defence, that doesn't just stand in front of him and moves at the waist, he's pretty lost as all his punching is unsound and exactly the same patterns every time. Mayweather is going to tune into that within 2 rounds and from then its a matter of time until counters land regularly or he decides to push Khan back because he realises he's predictable and has little power.

I don't see a point to clutch onto to make this interesting. With Garcia or Bradley or something they havn't been beat so at least you're seeing somebody's 0 go for sure. Both are skilled and MIGHT present something at some point that Mayweather has to adjust to. Or if he fights a Golovkin you'd wonder how Mayweather deals with his strength and power, whether he can soak it up and come back. But this fight...I can't find anything to claw onto.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I cant get into this fight as its too much of a foregone conclusion, Khan offers nothing imo and will be stopped within 6. I can see why they want to do but I just couldnt give two craps about it.


It's a good fight for Khan for that reason I think. If he loses in a one sided manner, he can say that he only lost to Mayweather and that'll mean he can get a big fight after the inevitable loss. If he gets knocked out against someone like Alexander or Brook, which I think he would, then there's nowhere for him to go after that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> It's a good fight for Khan for that reason I think. If he loses in a one sided manner, he can say that he only lost to Mayweather and that'll mean he can get a big fight after the inevitable loss. If he gets knocked out against someone like Alexander or Brook, which I think he would, then there's nowhere for him to go after that.


No doubt, as much as he doesn't deserve the fight he should do whatever it takes to get it. Khan will still sell even if he gets KO'd of lesser fighter afterwardsm he has the Audley factor in that some want to believe he can still be the best and others just wanna see him get KO'd. He'll sell fights for another ten years if he wishes to continue at any level.

Just a personal note that I don't care, I just can't get into fights where I see it as one sided these days. Hope he proves me wrong adn has a good go, I just don't see what he has to offer here though.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> The post previous was THIS.
> 
> Everything of which you said I am, which was a load of rubbish, so kindly cunt off. I've got no reason to debate with idiots who are so immature as to talk a load of crap like you have.


So you spend an entire thread going on how Khan is a big name whilst everyone questions your sanity. Then when you're labelled as someone who is incapable of rational debate due being a deluded fan boy, you state it is completely wrong... and then start crying about how nobody is capable of debating with you.

At times like this you make Darni seem like a reasonable poster.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> So you spend an entire thread going on how Khan is a big name whilst everyone questions your sanity. Then when you're labelled as someone who is incapable of rational debate to due being a deluded fan boy, you state it is completely wrong... and then start crying about how nobody is capable of debating with you.
> 
> At times like this you make Darni seem like a reasonable poster.


Who exactly is everyone? Explain what was fan boy like in this thread? You're talking a load of rubbish and just trolling.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> If that is the case, then why is a Mayweather-Khan fight being touted?


It's Showtime & GBP who are leaking this & I imagine they are doing so in order to gauge public opinion... Mayweathers camp have so far denied speculation of a fight.

If GBP & Showtime think Khan can draw PPV buys like Hatton they'll be in for a massive shock


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> It's Showtime & GBP who are leaking this & I imagine they are doing so in order to gauge public opinion... Mayweathers camp have so far denied speculation of a fight.
> 
> If GBP & Showtime think Khan can draw PPV buys like Hatton they'll be in for a massive shock


It isn't Showtime or GBP doing it. It's Team Khan, you only have to look at the journalists putting out the stories. They are all British and affiliated heavily with Team Khan.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It isn't Showtime or GBP doing it. It's Team Khan, you only have to look at the journalists putting out the stories. They are all British and affiliated heavily with Team Khan.


I strongly believe this to be the case.

His team are doing a great job lobbying for him and good luck to him,but it's a mismatch.

Mayweather hits harder than credited,one of his accurate right crosses could have Amir dancing.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I strongly believe this to be the case.
> 
> His team are doing a great job lobbying for him and good luck to him.


It's not helping them at all. It's just another example of amateur management from Khan's dad. This was why Schaefer reacted negatively to the initial story back at the start of october with his comment about knowing full well where the stories were originating. It fucks things up and just starts stories which work against getting it made. There is a lot less chance now of the fight being made than there was prior to those stories because of the adverse reaction it has caused.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


That is a very fair point Laz, but Kell wouldent have deserved it



Lazarus said:


> State where I said him being a name makes it OK. I simply stated Khan's name brings a buzz and this is the ONLY reason why it's being touted as a possible fight. You said Khan does not bring anything, so if that's the case, and seeing as Khan isn't a world champion, hasn't avenged his brutal losses, got dropped etc, then you tell me why on earth Khan is being touted?
> 
> And FYI, I never said its OK. I clearly stated I wanted to see this fight for selfish reasons, never because I think it's a good fight.


The only buzz would be people wanting to see Khan getting ko'd by mayweather , never in a month of sundays does khan deserve this fight ...esp given his recent form ,but other fighters have been in situations like this (not deserving certain fights) but he wont be the last , and i think a lot of people on this thread could do well to remeber that.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> It isn't Showtime or GBP doing it. It's Team Khan, you only have to look at the journalists putting out the stories. They are all British and affiliated heavily with Team Khan.


I thought the same, but Steve Lillis & the guy from from the Times (I forget his name) told me on Twitter the leaks had come from Showtime. Also, Richard Schaefer twitted a picture of Amir Khan standing in front of a big Mayweather v Guerrero poster. However Khan was standing directly in front of Guerrero creating the illusion of Mayweather v Khan...


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I've read a few people say that Khan's style will cause Floyd problems in the first half of the fight but I don't see it like that, I think Khan will over reach & get tagged with counters. I think the stoppage will be surprisingly early for a Mayweather fight. Since Khan's left Roach / Ariza his punch resistance looks like it's back to how it was when he fought Prescott. 

This fight's an example of the GBP / Top Rank dispute damaging the sport. There's loads of more deserving challengers but most are with Top Rank.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Why would I defend a fight because of who the promoter is?


Jack, I've been asking myself that question about you for a while now.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Grant said:


> Jack, I've been asking myself that question about you for a while now.


:lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing would be a far better sport if GBP went bust.

They're fucking scum.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> I can't be arsed with you mate, You're like a fanboy on Steroids.


Peter mate, you're being a bit silly. What Laz said was when the Mail story came out there was loads of British people talking about it, from people who don't watch much boxing. Yes everyone knows that Khan is going to lose but in this country because Khan is the opponent people are talking about it.

In this country there was fuck all hype for Floyd/Guerrero and Ortiz, even during fight week. A Khan fight was just speculated, months before the fight would even happen and it created buzz online. That's the only point Laz was making.

Doesn't necessarily mean it'll translate into PPV sales though.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Khan all ways brings out the edl/ red neck types on forums


I hope you're not referring to me there, I'm about as far away from an EDL member or a ******* as you could possibly get.

I dislike Amir Khan because he is an arrogant fucking wanker not because he's Pakistani.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> So you spend an entire thread going on how Khan is a big name whilst everyone questions your sanity. Then when you're labelled as someone who is incapable of rational debate due being a deluded fan boy, you state it is completely wrong... and then start crying about how nobody is capable of debating with you.
> 
> At times like this you make Darni seem like a reasonable poster.


100% Right on all counts.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Peter mate, you're being a bit silly. What Laz said was when the Mail story came out there was loads of British people talking about it


was there? :huh

I didn't hear it mentioned at all, even people who casually watch boxing that know im in to it didn't mention it.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter said:


> I hope you're not referring to me there, I'm about as far away from an EDL member or a ******* as you could possibly get.
> 
> I dislike Amir Khan because he is an arrogant fucking wanker not because he's Pakistani.


Khan is Pakistani? News to me.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> was there? :huh
> 
> I didn't hear it mentioned at all, even people who casually watch boxing that know im in to it didn't mention it.


On twitter, it was trending all night.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Farage said:


> Boxing would be a far better sport if GBP went bust.
> 
> They're fucking scum.


It wouldn't. GBP have been fantastic for the fans in the past few years. The only major issue I have with them is their relationship with Top Rank which has prevented many excellent fights, though that isn't all down to GBP either.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Cherry picked. Ripe for the eating.

Medically unsafe.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

CCR said:


> Khan is Pakistani? News to me.


Yeah.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Not British then?


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Stop trying to pick my words apart, You both know exactly what I mean.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It's not helping them at all. It's just another example of amateur management from Khan's dad. This was why Schaefer reacted negatively to the initial story back at the start of october with his comment about knowing full well where the stories were originating. It fucks things up and just starts stories which work against getting it made. There is a lot less chance now of the fight being made than there was prior to those stories because of the adverse reaction it has caused.


So why did Schaefer tweet a photo of Khan standing in a Mayweather fight poster?


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't hate the fight, just the timing, Khan should have a recent top tier win going into this bout to make it more credible


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bet your arse that if Kell Brook was mentioned, nowhere near as much would some of these lot complain.


They'd be all over Brook, even more than Khan. Don't be paranoid.

That said, if Ortiz and Guerrero can get a shot for beating the piss-average Berto, then I don't why Khan can't based on his past form.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Brook is a genuine welterweight who is improving, not a light welter who has regressed massively in the last few years. Brook/Mayweather would be a mismatch, of course, *but Brook would knock Khan out*, so it's logical to say that he'd be a better opponent for Mayweather.


Oh my!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with @Jack Brook would tag Khan and take him out


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh my!


You don't agree? What makes you think that Khan could take a decent shot from Brook, who is a genuine welterweight, when he was all over the place against the washed up Diaz? There's nothing to suggest that Khan could live with what would be coming back against him.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Khan Brook is close to a 50/50 but if I had to choose I'd go Brook by KO.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Peter mate, you're being a bit silly. What Laz said was when the Mail story came out there was loads of British people talking about it, from people who don't watch much boxing. Yes everyone knows that Khan is going to lose but in this country because Khan is the opponent people are talking about it.
> 
> In this country there was fuck all hype for Floyd/Guerrero and Ortiz, even during fight week. A Khan fight was just speculated, months before the fight would even happen and it created buzz online. That's the only point Laz was making.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily mean it'll translate into PPV sales though.


Thanks ishy. This is exactly what I have been saying.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> You don't agree? What makes you think that Khan could take a decent shot from Brook, who is a genuine welterweight, when he was all over the place against the washed up Diaz? There's nothing to suggest that Khan could live with what would be coming back against him.


What makes you think Brook can withstand the early assault from Khan? One's got form at top level, the other doesn't. Brook has looked woefully average since getting pasted around by Carson Jones. He had no trouble finding Brook, slow as he was. Khan has the speed and style to get Brook out of there before Brook can return the favour.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

He may not be able to match Khan in the early rounds because of Khan's hand speed. But this at 147, Khan wouldn't be AS fast. He stays in the pocket too like after throwing 3/4 shots and gets tagged. Brook is a counter puncher and hits hard at 147. Khan has been blown out at 140 by a big puncher too & put down by a former lightweight with a low KO rate.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> He may not be able to match Khan in the early rounds because of Khan's hand speed. But this at 147, Khan wouldn't be AS fast. He stays in the pocket too like after throwing 3/4 shots and gets tagged. Brook is a counter puncher and *hits hard at 147*. Khan has been blown out at 140 by a big puncher too & put down by a former lightweight with a low KO rate.


Based on?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Based on?


It's not Golovkin, Stevenson, Haye type of power but he's got nearly 70% KO ratio. Anyway, the point is, to knockout/put down Khan you don't need to hit extremely hard.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> What makes you think Brook can withstand the early assault from Khan? One's got form at top level, the other doesn't. Brook has looked woefully average since getting pasted around by Carson Jones. He had no trouble finding Brook, slow as he was. Khan has the speed and style to get Brook out of there before Brook can return the favour.


You overrate Khan's power if you think he's capable of hurting Brook. He's had, what, 2 genuine stoppages since the Barrera fight? Malignaggi and Molina could have carried on and McCloskey was stopped by a cut, so they are largely irrelevant. Brook hasn't shown any indication of a dodgy chin at welterweight either, so to assume that a light hitting 140lber presents a threat to a solid weltweright is wrong I think. Khan isn't a puncher at all, so I have no doubt that Brook could take his best shots without many problems.

And yes, Khan does have form at top level but he's a long way away from his best. The best performance of his career against Malignaggi was over 3 years ago and in his last four fights, he's been battered by Peterson, knocked out against Garcia, looked poor against Molina and narrowly escaped a knockout loss against Diaz, who is over the hill himself. It's not like we're talking about a prime Khan here. He's nowhere near the fighter he was several years ago and the absence of Roach and Ariza is very noticeable. So yes, Khan has experience at the top level but that has to be put into perspective because he's not that same fighter anymore.

Brook's best performance was against Senchenko by a long way. Senchenko is a better fighter than Matthew Hatton, yet compare those two performances to see how much he's improved. Better yet, compare the first Jones fight to the rematch. It's clear that Brook has improved, physically and technically. His defence is better than Khan's, he's hitting harder and he's looking very sharp. For me, Brook stops Khan as soon as he starts to hit him with regularity, which wouldn't take too long.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> You overrate Khan's power if you think he's capable of hurting Brook. He's had, what, 2 genuine stoppages since the Barrera fight? Malignaggi and Molina could have carried on and McCloskey was stopped by a cut, so they are largely irrelevant. Brook hasn't shown any indication of a dodgy chin at welterweight either, so to assume that a light hitting 140lber presents a threat to a solid weltweright is wrong I think. Khan isn't a puncher at all, so I have no doubt that Brook could take his best shots without many problems.
> 
> And yes, Khan does have form at top level but he's a long way away from his best. The best performance of his career against Malignaggi was over 3 years ago and in his last four fights, he's been battered by Peterson, knocked out against Garcia, looked poor against Molina and narrowly escaped a knockout loss against Diaz, who is over the hill himself. It's not like we're talking about a prime Khan here. He's nowhere near the fighter he was several years ago and the absence of Roach and Ariza is very noticeable. So yes, Khan has experience at the top level but that has to be put into perspective because he's not that same fighter anymore.
> 
> Brook's best performance was against Senchenko by a long way. Senchenko is a better fighter than Matthew Hatton, yet compare those two performances to see how much he's improved. Better yet, compare the first Jones fight to the rematch. It's clear that Brook has improved, physically and technically. His defence is better than Khan's, he's hitting harder and he's looking very sharp. For me, Brook stops Khan as soon as he starts to hit him with regularity, which wouldn't take too long.


I disagree, but I appreciate the thoughtful reply.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm surprised more wasn't made of Brook getting legitimately rocked by non-puncher Senchenko. That was worrying.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I disagree, but I appreciate the thoughtful reply.


Hopefully we get to see it, anyway :good I think it's a great fight to make, personally.



Ishy said:


> I'm surprised more wasn't made of Brook getting legitimately rocked by non-puncher Senchenko. That was worrying.


It was certainly noticeable at the time but I was impressed with how quickly Brook regained his senses. His recovery from the shot was very quick and his defence after it showed that whilst he was buzzed, he wasn't in any real danger, so I'm not too concerned about his ability to take a punch.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

what's funny is that it's khan getting the hate. for wanting to fight the best fighter in the world. for having the audacity to believe in himself. you people complain about the calzaghes and the cleverlys of the world ducking the top people then come and complain about khan taking on the best. if you want to hate on someone hate on floyd for picking khan at possibly his weakest position post prescott. 

like seriously, i hope everyone who is criticising khan for taking this fight spit the same bile when ortiz was challenging mayweather off the back of straight up quitting against maidana. 

yeah, khan will probably get stopped but since when has that been a reason to hate someone? he's a massive underdog. you'd think that would be a reason to get behind him not prepare your pedestal for your holier than thou 'i knew he'd get stopped i am such a boxing scholar why arent i writing for da ring mag' posts afterwards. we know he's going to lose. you're not proving your credentials by stating the obvious. at least he won't quit like ortiz.

tl;dr fuck your silly nonsense.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> what's funny is that it's khan getting the hate. for wanting to fight the best fighter in the world. for having the audacity to believe in himself. you people complain about the calzaghes and the cleverlys of the world ducking the top people then come and complain about khan taking on the best. if you want to hate on someone hate on floyd for picking khan at possibly his weakest position post prescott.
> 
> *like seriously, i hope everyone who is criticising khan for taking this fight spit the same bile when ortiz was challenging mayweather off the back of straight up quitting against maidana.
> *
> ...


And the only guy he'd beaten of any note was Berto - who was always shit and a complete media creation. The double-standard at play for Khan is baffling.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

True, Khan wouldn't ever quit against anyone.

Ortiz has done on several occasions.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather.
> 
> Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


Mate, Amir Khan threads always bring out the spastics.... Like yourself for example.

Firstly, British Asians is too loose a term. Khan is a British Pakistani, and you won't find many that many Indians, Sri lankans etc in his fanbase. If you weren't such an ignorant cunt you wouldn't be lumping all Asians together like that. Secondly, Lazarus' race is irrelevant. Do you accuse black David Haye fans of only supporting him because he's black? Do you do the same with white Ricky Hatton fans? Laz has said nothing unreasonable in this thread. Amir Khan gets people talking. This is a fact. Whether this translates into PPV buys or not is a different matter.



> Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.


Good. When all else fails and you are desperate, resort to strawman arguments and sarcasm. All Laz says is that Khan is a big name and in your mind that translates to the above. Just shows what a complete and utter fail you are. You've exposed yourself. You're done.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> like seriously, i hope everyone who is criticising khan for taking this fight spit the same bile when ortiz was challenging mayweather off the back of straight up quitting against maidana.


I don't think anyone is criticising Khan for the fight. Mayweather should be faulted for picking Khan, but I completely understand why Khan would jump at the chance. If Wlad offered me a fight, it'd last about 4 seconds but I'd still go for it, just for the money :lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I'm surprised more wasn't made of Brook getting legitimately rocked by non-puncher Senchenko. That was worrying.


This if that was Khan getting wobbled like that everyone would be on to it


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

mishima said:


> This if that was Khan getting wobbled like that everyone would be on to it


Probably the reason why Brook hasn't fought any puncher with a bit of skill in 9 years and is calling out a blown up shot and chinny feather fisted light weight.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> What makes you think Brook can withstand the early assault from Khan? One's got form at top level, the other doesn't. Brook has looked woefully average since getting pasted around by Carson Jones. He had no trouble finding Brook, slow as he was. Khan has the speed and style to get Brook out of there before Brook can return the favour.


An early assault?. What does that mean? One of those pitta-patter flurry combos he throws.?

Khan has minimal power & am average chin.... I wouldn't be rushing to the bookies to put money on Khan KOing anyone @ 147


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook even if offered the mayweather fight, would duck it anyway. He is a complete coward hiding behind his promoter.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> An early assault?. What does that mean? One of those pitta-patter flurry combos he throws.?
> 
> Khan has minimal power & am average chin.... I wouldn't be rushing to the bookies to put money on Khan KOing anyone @ 147


Brook's nose looks very fragile. I can see it getting broken early with the speed and velocity of those shots, and I can see Brook getting cut. Brook is mediocre and he's yet to beat even the level of Khan's opposition, never mind Khan.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter said:


> Yeah.


Cool so haye is jamaican, joshua is west indian and froch is polish. Gotcha


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Cool so haye is jamaican, joshua is west indian and froch is polish. Gotcha


What the fuck are you on about? Stop putting words in my mouth you fucking tit.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter said:


> What the fuck are you on about? Stop putting words in my mouth you fucking tit.


 you calling khan Pakistani due to his ethnic background is what I just did with haye and joshua you fucking dull cunt.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> So why did Schaefer tweet a photo of Khan standing in a Mayweather fight poster?


That was after it had happened, he said himself when asked about it that they were just messing around in regards to the story


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Khan should have fought Alexander first, win that and him vs floyd becomes an ok fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Khan should have fought Alexander first, win that and him vs floyd becomes an ok fight.


yep but he knew and schaefer knew that he cant beat alexander


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Mate, Amir Khan threads always bring out the spastics.... Like yourself for example.
> 
> Firstly, British Asians is too loose a term. Khan is a British Pakistani, and you won't find many that many Indians, Sri lankans etc in his fanbase. If you weren't such an ignorant cunt you wouldn't be lumping all Asians together like that. Secondly, Lazarus' race is irrelevant. Do you accuse black David Haye fans of only supporting him because he's black? Do you do the same with white Ricky Hatton fans?


Learn to read dipshit.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Learn to read dipshit.


But he's right, you are indeed a spastic.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Learn to read dipshit.


Tell me which part of your post I misread you mug.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yep but he knew and schaefer knew that he cant beat alexander


 I thought he might have been able to. Would have been an interesting fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> Mate, Amir Khan threads always bring out the spastics.... Like yourself for example.
> 
> Firstly, British Asians is too loose a term. Khan is a British Pakistani, and you won't find many that many Indians, Sri lankans etc in his fanbase. If you weren't such an ignorant cunt you wouldn't be lumping all Asians together like that. Secondly, Lazarus' race is irrelevant. Do you accuse black David Haye fans of only supporting him because he's black? Do you do the same with white Ricky Hatton fans? Laz has said nothing unreasonable in this thread. Amir Khan gets people talking. This is a fact. Whether this translates into PPV buys or not is a different matter.
> 
> Good. When all else fails and you are desperate, resort to strawman arguments and sarcasm. All Laz says is that Khan is a big name and in your mind that translates to the above. Just shows what a complete and utter fail you are. You've exposed yourself. You're done.


Thanks, Ero. The guy is one idiotic tool.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yep but he knew and schaefer knew that he cant beat alexander


I thought it was due to a breakdown in negotiations rather than Khan thinking he doesn't have a chance with Devon


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

What I want to know is.....*Why do Amir Khan debates always turn into race debates?*

If he was white, 99% here would be talking about the fights and the boxing. But because he is British with Pakistani roots, people focus on race.

You know what?.....(What you say?)

*I think all Amir Khan haters are basically just racist.* I really do.

I struggle to understand this...this....this relentless, deep hate. I think its just downright ignorance, prejudice and blatant racism, what else can it be?

It appears that it is true what they say - that racism is directly linked with low intelligence!

Why is Amir Khan always tagged with Pakistani/Muslim, before boxer/boxing? Why? I think this represents a society issue here, a cultural issue. Its much more than just boxing and dislike now. This is yet more proof of the problem that sits right at the very core of English society. It sits right in the depths of conditioning and in the subconscious. Most White British have it in their blood from day one, in their DNA, to point fingers and position themselves above immigrants and foreigners, just like their parents believed and pushed onto them. I believe media and propaganda is mostly to blame for this, it is the source of the source of the issue, the: "I'm above my neighbor of different color, they shouldn't be in this country! My country! Me Me Me!" - culture. We're at the point that this has become normal and people don't know of any different. People are born into this way of thinking, this racist conditioning, and ultimately become repeaters of racism and prejudice, whats really fucked up and upsetting is that people don't even know they are doing it. Its normality. They believe they are 100% right to feel this way.

They genuinely believe they are above those with different skin and because of that, deserve better treatment and care from the system. The stereotypical white British tax payer feels hard done by and that the corrupt government they (continuously) vote for should kick all these foreigners out.

This is 2013 these "foreigners" have a right to live wherever they want to on this planet! And if you opened your eyes, you'd realize, some don't even have a choice, considering how our own people, our wonderful wonderful presidents and prime ministers and our sons and daughters in the army, who we think so highly of, in wars, destroy their homes, families and lives. Fuck! They'd probably still be living in their homelands, if we didn't go over there and drone bomb the fuck out of them. They have nothing and because of us and the sick people we have, they are forced to live in our country anyway. We've taken all their wealth, the only options they have in their homeland is to fight and fail or starve and die.

Think about it........

They have a choice to live wherever, just like you or I if we wanted to. Freedom for everyone, or freedom for no one. We was all born on this planet. Color doesn't come into the equation.

Why didn't Naz get this sort of abuse? Naz was always seen as a showman, entertaining a skillful boxer etc etc.

Amir Khan is just as English as you or I. Born and bred. But his race comes before boxing. Why?

If people genuinely personally do hate him so deeply, for whatever reason (and I guarantee 99% of you don't actually know him, you only know of him through what you see on TV) then why do they keep giving your energy to making that known? Surely you just ignore and dismiss him?

Because, how the fuckety fuck can ANY true boxing fan, who knows whats what, dislike Amir Khan?

He always delivers, always involved in entertaining fights, win or lose you are guaranteed action.

What has race got to do with anything?

Jesus Christ!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Tell me which part of your post I misread you mug.


You were droning on about people lumping British Asians together.

I have no idea who's post you read but it wasn't mine


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> What I want to know is.....*Why do Amir Khan debates always turn into race debates?*
> 
> If he was white, 99% here would be talking about the fights and the boxing. But because he is British with Pakistani roots, people focus on race.


Of course they wouldn't talk about race if he was white. White people make up almost 90% of Britains population and he comes from a ethnic group which for it's size has a very low representation in sport. If a British Pakistani signed for Manchester United practically every story upon it happening would reference and discuss his ethnicity, which wouldn't happen for a Black or White player. You do not understand what Racism is.

To say this is a problem with his English people is also utter crap because the exact inverse happens in my country to white people when they do something that warrants discussion whether online or in the media.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

- DC - said:


> What I want to know is.....*Why do Amir Khan debates always turn into race debates?*
> 
> *Jesus Christ!*


 ^
was a righteous cool-slick Black MAN! :smile


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I know that styles makes fights and all, but the Hatton that Floyd Ko'd was better and had a much more solid chin than any version of Khan. Once Floyd times him, and I wouldn't expect it to take too long, I can easily see him sparking Khan when he lunges forward with those flurries, and Floyd WILL lure him in.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Have to disagree with your "stereotypically white British tax payer". Not a person I know yet I'm white, a tax payer and "British", as are most people I know and hardly any of them, if any hold such views. I'm Scottish and don't consider myself British anyway but you are being too sweeping in your generalisation DC. I know what you're getting at but your terminology is all wrong.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope khan beats him so I can laugh at that bellend Richard schaefer


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Its a very poor fight.Ive got a feeling Mayweather would like to come to GB if the price is right.But,as said,Amir hasn't earned it.He would do his reputation a power of good by rematching Garcia and beating him.But neither will happen,he's probably in decline anyway.Mayweather is the best Ive seen in many years and,although I like them both,I honestly believe he could beat Amir and Kell on the same night.Id like to see him vs GGG at middleweight,would make it 50 50.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

This fight would even make a little more sense if it were in England. I know Floyd has a deal at the MGM (I think) so it won't happen but at least you could understand why he picked Khan.

The fight as it stands is pretty pointless, Khan may have a few moments but it will be over as soon as Mayweather adjusts to his speed.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mayweather late stoppage.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I see a lot of people saying Khan hasn't earned it but when does that really matter in this sport? As long as it makes money and shifts over a million buys everyone will be delighted.
Will be a big fight over here and will be good to see the sport grabbing a few headlines. On the actual fight, I think Floyd stops him in about 5-6 rounds. Amir IMO has regressed over the last 18 months.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Even the the most casual of fans over here have written khan of completely. When I've talked to people they all expect Khan to get destroyed within the half way mark. I have yet to meet a person who feels like Khan even has the remotest chance in this fight.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Khan should have fought Alexander first, win that and him vs floyd becomes an ok fight.


I don't agree. Does beating Devon Alexander really make any difference in the grand scheme of things? People used these reasons to view Guerrero and Ortiz as acceptable opponents. They beat Andre Berto, I mean he's not very good either. Soto - Karass knocked him out, he wouldn't be acceptable, though. If Khan has the Mayweather fight why face Alexander? It makes no sense. It may please a few fans on a forum but there's nothing else to get out of that fight except a loss, and a Mayweather payday goes up in smoke.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Even the the most casual of fans over here have written khan of completely. When I've talked to people they all expect Khan to get destroyed within the half way mark. I have yet to meet a person who feels like Khan even has the remotest chance in this fight.


It was the same when Harrison fought Haye. I reckon the casuals will lap this up like they did that fight once the hype starts.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not angry at Khan for taking the fight though, I think he would be stupid not to take the payday. I'm not even disappointed in Mayweather who has several better fights out there for him, he wants good numbers and money and Khan probably offers more in that respect than the host of better challengers.

I think its a fir fight to make for the casuals, only thing is from a personal aspect this fight couldn't excite me any less, its non competitive, Khan has nothing to trouble Floyd or make it interesting and both guys are so boring int he build up, constantly spewing the same shit over and over again that I know the whole thing is gonna be like watching a shit soap opera in the build up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> It was the same when Harrison fought Haye. I reckon the casuals will lap this up like they did that fight once the hype starts.


Yeah, I expect them to all turn in for it. They are the easiest to get turned by promotion, they'll just talk about speed and show highlights of Khan looking good three year ago and they'll turn in. Khan has a big following of guys that hate him as well so they will turn in to see him get beat up. I've said before, Khan has that Harrison aura about him in that people will always pay to watch him, if he goes completely shot and starts doing Prizefighter after being KOd 10 times for the enxt decade, people will still tune in and the media will be able to sell him as a guy who has underperformed but could still come good.

Of course khan is far better than Harrison was and achieved a lot more but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> I don't agree. Does beating Devon Alexander really make any difference in the grand scheme of things? People used these reasons to view Guerrero and Ortiz as acceptable opponents. They beat Andre Berto, I mean he's not very good either. Soto - Karass knocked him out, he wouldn't be acceptable, though. If Khan has the Mayweather fight why face Alexander? It makes no sense. It may please a few fans on a forum but there's nothing else to get out of that fight except a loss, and a Mayweather payday goes up in smoke.


The things you dismiss in your post are the exact reasons they cannot make it work.

Both Guerrero and Ortiz were champions at 147 having had impressive runs out in their previous bouts. You only have to search back on the internet forums to see the reactions to Guerrero beating Berto. Khan hasn't beaten a top 10 ranked fighter in years. It's a very hard sell for the public given they don't know who he is, at least if he had beaten Alexander they could of said 'He is the IBF champion at Welterweight, beating American Devon Alexander in December' , There has to be something they can hype from to at least give the idea that Khan has a chance. Instead they are left twiddling their thumbs trying to figure out how to market it 'He's a British guy.. erm he beat Zab Judah 3 years ago'


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> The things you dismiss in your post are the exact reasons they cannot make it work.
> 
> Both Guerrero and Ortiz were champions at 147 having had impressive runs out in their previous bouts. You only have to search back on the internet forums to see the reactions to Guerrero beating Berto. Khan hasn't beaten a top 10 ranked fighter in years. It's a very hard sell for the public given they don't know who he is, at least if he had beaten Alexander they could of said 'He is the IBF champion at Welterweight, beating American Devon Alexander in December' , There has to be something they can hype from to at least give the idea that Khan has a chance. Instead they are left twiddling their thumbs trying to figure out how to market it 'He's a British guy.. erm he beat Zab Judah 3 years ago'


Amir's last eight fights have been on HBO/Showtime. They know who he is. Two of those fights (Maidana and Peterson) were FOTY candidates. Why have Floyd/Haymon chosen Amir over someone like Garcia? Because they obviously view it as a much better fight for them financially and PPV rating wise.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Amir's last eight fights have been on HBO/Showtime. They know who he is. Two of those fights (Maidana and Peterson) were FOTY candidates. Why have Floyd/Haymon chosen Amir over someone like Garcia? Because they obviously view it as a much better fight for them financially and PPV rating wise.


You must only hang around with people who are into big Boxing if you think people know who he is, because the majority of sports fans really don't know who he is. Boxers generally outside of the big few are not huge names but they at least have localized support, with a lot having Mexican, PR connections. Which is why Floyd fights on CDM and Mexican Independence day. Overseas boxers have to take down a big name in order to get recognized. Beating Maidana 3 and half years ago surely doesn't do that.

The only people saying Floyd is fighting Khan in May are Khans people. So Floyd/Haymon havn't chosen anything over anyone.

Garcia is being lined up for bigger things, He is the star. He has done nothing but tour the country after the Floyd fight on a Haymon sponsored media tour. They are not going to cash him out early.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> You must only hang around with people who are into big Boxing if you think people know who he is, because the majority of sports fans really don't know who he is. Boxers generally outside of the big few are not huge names but they at least have localized support, with a lot having Mexican, PR connections. Which is why Floyd fights on CDM and Mexican Independence day. Overseas boxers have to take down a big name in order to get recognized. Beating Maidana 3 and half years ago surely doesn't do that.
> 
> The only people saying Floyd is fighting Khan in May are Khans people. So Floyd/Haymon havn't chosen anything over anyone.
> 
> Garcia is being lined up for bigger things, He is the star. He has done nothing but tour the country after the Floyd fight on a Haymon sponsored media tour. They are not going to cash him out early.


This guy proves to be stupider with every post. Go look up every TMT fighter's Twitter. Go ask Schaefer, go ask Stephen Espinoza, go ask L. Ellerbe. They have ALL mentioned Khan. You live in this deluded closed mind world of yours where your sitting on an opinion that in your mind is right.

I'd actually debate every single word in your quotes, but there's no point. You're the single most close minded fool I've seen on here in a long while.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> You must only hang around with people who are into big Boxing if you think people know who he is, because the majority of sports fans really don't know who he is. Boxers generally outside of the big few are not huge names but they at least have localized support, with a lot having Mexican, PR connections. Which is why Floyd fights on CDM and Mexican Independence day. Overseas boxers have to take down a big name in order to get recognized. Beating Maidana 3 and half years ago surely doesn't do that.
> 
> The only people saying Floyd is fighting Khan in May are Khans people. So Floyd/Haymon havn't chosen anything over anyone.
> 
> Garcia is being lined up for bigger things, He is the star. He has done nothing but tour the country after the Floyd fight on a Haymon sponsored media tour. They are not going to cash him out early.


Floyd did almost a million buys against Robert Guerrero. He did 1.2m against Victor Ortiz. This fight will do just as well as those two. It's Floyd Mayweather, that's what he does. It's also an easy fight for him so its a winner all around.
You're right, the fight hasn't officially been announced yet but I would be surprised if they chose someone else instead of Khan for May. Not many other options out there.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Floyd did almost a million buys against Robert Guerrero. He did 1.2m against Victor Ortiz. This fight will do just as well as those two. It's Floyd Mayweather, that's what he does. It's also an easy fight for him so its a winner all around.
> You're right, the fight hasn't officially been announced yet but I would be surprised if they chose someone else instead of Khan for May. Not many other options out there.


Yes but It needs to be sell-able , it's very hard to do without him fighting someone in the top 10 first. There is no angle without it for All Access. People need to believe he has a chance through the hype, and that hype comes from a performance beforehand.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Yes but It needs to be sell-able , it's very hard to do without him fighting someone in the top 10 first. There is no angle without it for All Access. People need to believe he has a chance through the hype, and that hype comes from a performance beforehand.


I don't agree. How many people gave Ortiz a chance at beating Mayweather? Remember, that was a guy who quit against Maidana a couple years before. A Floyd fight is an event now and people buy into it. I mentioned Haye - Harrison before, no one really gave Harrison a chance at surviving three rounds but people paid for it because it was an event that was hyped.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> I don't agree. How many people gave Ortiz a chance at beating Mayweather? Remember, that was a guy who quit against Maidana a couple years before. A Floyd fight is an event now and people buy into it. I mentioned Haye - Harrison before, no one really gave Harrison a chance at surviving three rounds but people paid for it because it was an event that was hyped.


It's not about whether he is a better or worse opponent. It is entirely a marketing problem. Ortiz isn't really a good example as Floyd was coming back form his layoff and so a lot of people could of been picked for that fight, it would of gotten a lot of buys just from the excitement of him returning. The majority of people who watched never even saw the Maidana fight. It was still sell-able on the idea that 'This guy is Victor Ortiz, he is 147 Champion of the world, *IN HIS LAST FIGHT* he just beat Berto (at the time HBO's golden boy being lined up for Floyd', combine that with his sad background story. Easy work to sell.

Guerrero same old crap, sold entirely on the Berto win.

Haye Vs Harrison would not of been a success in the US. There are cultural differences. People want to watch fights where they think the opponent can win. Not sold purely because they want to see a guy knocked out.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> It's not about whether he is a better or worse opponent. It is entirely a marketing problem. Ortiz isn't really a good example as Floyd was coming back form his layoff and so a lot of people could of been picked for that fight, it would of gotten a lot of buys just from the excitement of him returning. The majority of people who watched never even saw the Maidana fight. It was still sell-able on the idea that 'This guy is Victor Ortiz, he is 147 Champion of the world, *IN HIS LAST FIGHT* he just beat Berto (at the time HBO's golden boy being lined up for Floyd', combine that with his sad background story. Easy work to sell.
> 
> Guerrero same old crap, sold entirely on the Berto win.
> 
> Haye Vs Harrison would not of been a success in the US. There are cultural differences. People want to watch fights where they think the opponent can win. Not sold purely because they want to see a guy knocked out.


Okay, so let's say the fight is announced for May 3. How many PPV buys do you imagine it getting?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

khan is a big sell, he does better numbers than everyone at the weight other than Floyd and pacquaio. Thats why Khan has been able to headline events for years and guys like Garcia have been fighting on named undercards, hell Bradley and Alexander did shit and that was ahuge top two unification fight. Bradley was fighing on undercards two years ago, Garcia was this year, all the other other viable contenders can't sell a show on their own name.Khan can and has done consistently, thats all you need to know on this issue.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> khan is a big sell, he does better numbers than everyone at the weight other than Floyd and pacquaio. Thats why Khan has been able to headline events for years and guys like Garcia have been fighting on named undercards, hell Bradley and Alexander did shit and that was ahuge top two unification fight. Bradley was fighing on undercards two years ago, Garcia was this year, all the other other viable contenders can't sell a show on their own name.Khan can and has done consistently, thats all you need to know on this issue.


Agreed.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> You were droning on about people lumping British Asians together.
> 
> I have no idea who's post you read but it wasn't mine


No. I wasn't "droning on" about "people" doing anything. I was specifically talking about you, and only you, so why don't you take your own advice and learn to read dipshit. You were the one that brought up Race, you were the one who implied British Asians support Khan because he is also British Asian. All I did was expose how stupid your post was. It's over, but if you still want to argue I'll expose you even more.



TeddyL said:


> This is what British Asians like Iron Chin/Lazarus and Darni can't comprehend. They allow their image of Khan as a British Asian role model to delude them of any sense. Taz Khan to them is the Al Haymon of boxing, Khan on a good night could beat Mayweather. Khan is a superstar in the US. Garcia, Prescott, Drilzane, Limond, Gomez, Diaz all managed to get a lucky punch in. Khan Vs Mayweather is a 200 million dollar fight. Khan is a PPV star but politics is preventing it.
> 
> Arguing with them is pointless because their viewpoint is skewed by the fact they only reason they watch boxing is because of him.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Okay, so let's say the fight is announced for May 3. How many PPV buys do you imagine it getting?


I don't know. Right now I can't see it happening. A lot of fights happen between now and February that effect who gets picked.

But lets say tomorrow it was announced... I don't think it would do any better than than Guerrero. But then it's hard to even say that because the numbers are never known unless they are a success. Guerrero is reported to have done as little as 850,000 although Schaefer claims it got to around 1 million.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> I don't know. Right now I can't see it happening. A lot of fights happen between now and February that effect who gets picked.
> 
> But lets say tomorrow it was announced... I don't think it would do any better than than Guerrero. But then it's hard to even say that because the numbers are never known unless they are a success. Guerrero is reported to have done as little as 850,000 although Schaefer claims it got to around 1 million.


Who do you think will do better numbers fighting Floyd than Khan which can realistically happen (so take Pacquaio, Marquez, Bradley and any other Top Rank boxer out as well as anyone Floyd has fought).

Your list is Garcia, Broner/Maidana, Thurman, Trout/Lara, Molina if eh beats Ortiz, Alexander/Porter, Brook. The onlt one there that has a chance of outselling Khan is broner and they are both heyman fighters so it aint gonna happen anytime soon - especially as they are hoping to turn Broner into a cash cow.

Don't quote Golovkin or Martinez - those fights aren't going to happen.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> you were the one who implied British Asians support Khan because he is also British Asian.


Of course


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Of course


Well done for acknowledging your stupidity.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Who do you think will do better numbers fighting Floyd than Khan which can realistically happen (so take Pacquaio, Marquez, Bradley and any other Top Rank boxer out as well as anyone Floyd has fought).
> 
> Your list is Garcia, Broner/Maidana, Thurman, Trout/Lara, Molina if eh beats Ortiz, Alexander/Porter, Brook. The onlt one there that has a chance of outselling Khan is broner and they are both heyman fighters so it aint gonna happen anytime soon - especially as they are hoping to turn Broner into a cash cow.
> 
> Don't quote Golovkin or Martinez - those fights aren't going to happen.


Had Khan fought and beaten Alexander in December I believe he would of gotten the fight. However this entire idea that Khan is a big seller has no real substance, it is created mostly by the British media or by those promoting his events.

Until February it is hard to say what is realistic or not because a lot happens between then and now. Garcia, Broner would be big as there is a lot to work with. Khan has nothing to work with though as there is nothing to hype with due to lack of activity.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Had Khan fought and beaten Alexander in December I believe he would of gotten the fight. However this entire idea that Khan is a big seller has no real substance, it is created mostly by the British media or by those promoting his events.
> 
> Until February it is hard to say what is realistic or not because a lot happens between then and now. Garcia, Broner would be big as there is a lot to work with. Khan has nothing to work with though as there is nothing to hype with due to lack of activity.


Thats your opinion. I have already showed you the fact that Khan is able to generate good numbers on his own, built on his name, him headlining the show consistently as a world level boxer since 2009. Something Garcia, Bradley, Alexander, Trout etc have been unable to do. Beating Alexander wont bring him anymore fans, no one cares about Alexander, he can't even sell out in his hometown and is completely unknown past hardcore fans.

Khan is the best seller out there out of the available opponents. You can hop he isn't as much as you want but his is factually proven to be so.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's pretty obvious how big this fight is.

This fight would sell to the masses easier than your boxing fans yet this thread is up to 15 pages in a couple of days.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I`m not a big fan of Khan but this fight will be good for British boxing as it will get massive coverage in the mainstream sports media and when Khan gets schooled everyone will be saying how good mayweather is and the coverage shouldn`t be negative.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

I heard that for the Molina fight they had to cut ticket prices and because Khan's contract means he's guaranteed a certain amount of money, no matter what, Golden Boy ended up losing money. Does anyone know if this is true? 

If it is then it would certainly point to Golden Boy looking to cash out on Khan with Mayweather.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Only way this fight will be a big deal in the US is if they paint Khan as the muslim bad guy and Mayweather as the All American Christian hero. The tanks would lap that shit up all day long!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Only way this fight will be a big deal in the US is if they paint Khan as the muslim bad guy and Mayweather as the All American Christian hero. The tanks would lap that shit up all day long!


But who can he fight that is actually realistic that would make for a bigger fight. His options are running low, theres better boxers and better fights to be made but they don't draw, are with another promotion or are too high a weight. Khan is the best money making fight available imo. I think Broner would draw more but I doubt they want to make that fight (at least not for a couple of years).

Its not a case of Khan being a super-draw, its a case of from who is available he happens to be the biggest draw.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Only way this fight will be a big deal in the US is if they paint Khan as the muslim bad guy and Mayweather as the All American Christian hero. The tanks would lap that shit up all day long!


Lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Only way this fight will be a big deal in the US is if they paint Khan as the muslim bad guy and Mayweather as the All American Christian hero. The tanks would lap that shit up all day long!


Yeah race war,that would be oh so clever wouldn't it.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Only way this fight will be a big deal in the US is if they paint Khan as the muslim bad guy and Mayweather as the All American Christian hero. The tanks would lap that shit up all day long!


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

@mods My amir khan vs tommy hearns thread gets locked!!?! This bollocks gets 16 pages!sort it out


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

The sad thing is, they will probably try and take advantage of that to hype the fight.

Amir Khan will be made to look like The Prophet Muhammed going into this fight. 

Las Vegas will be turned into Las Bolton for one night only. 

Lazarus tuning up the band on the coach:

We're on the way to AMIRillo!
Everynight we've been hugging our pillows
Dreaming dreams of AMIRillo!
And sweet Saj who waits for us

Shalalalalalalalala SHAH KHAN! Shalalalaalalala SHAH KHAN!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Jimbob said:


> I heard that for the Molina fight they had to cut ticket prices and because Khan's contract means he's guaranteed a certain amount of money, no matter what, Golden Boy ended up losing money. Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> If it is then it would certainly point to Golden Boy looking to cash out on Khan with Mayweather.


If what you say is true, cashing him in is logical.

The last thing they want is a high earner causing them to lose money hand over fist. He'll fight Floyd for a reasonable purse that will make up for losses in previous fights.

When he gets hammered there'll be a discussion surrounding his future in boxing. Wouldn't surprise me if a Floyd fight would be his last.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Any chance the fight will be in the UK? I remember the media buzz when an over-the-hill Barrera came to fight Khan


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats your opinion. I have already showed you the fact that Khan is able to generate good numbers on his own, built on his name, him headlining the show consistently as a world level boxer since 2009. Something Garcia, Bradley, Alexander, Trout etc have been unable to do. Beating Alexander wont bring him anymore fans, no one cares about Alexander, he can't even sell out in his hometown and is completely unknown past hardcore fans.
> 
> Khan is the best seller out there out of the available opponents. You can hop he isn't as much as you want but his is factually proven to be so.


What facts have you shown that he able to generate good numbers?, if you think he outsells Garcia and Bradley you are living in a dream world.

Outside of Marquez, Cotto, Pac, Floyd, and lately Canelo and those they fight, sports fans do not know Boxers. If I went into bars and asked 1000 people who Amir Khan was, Not a single one would know him. Khan headlining cards is nothing to with numbers, but instead with his contract and the money he is paid. You really think he fought Peterson in Washington D.C because "he fights all comers and wanted to go and win in the opponents backyard", well actually it's because they had to use Lamont to sell the fight. In LA they ended up giving his tickets away. He is just some Brit with a very good contract.

But none of that matters. You don't need fan numbers to fight Floyd unless it's a super fight like Mayweather Canelo. Ultimately all you need to do is have something which can be used to sell the fight. Nobody could know you before, but if you can be sold, as Maytthse was going to be then its all that matters. This is why Espinoza loves the fight and so does Schaefer, because Khan has a lot of things that are great for that. Sadly there is one huge glaring problem.

You are still not understanding what I am talking about with regards to Alexander, beating Alexander is nothing to do with getting more fans. It is about being able to promote and JUSTIFY the Mayweather using something. You have to sell this to the American public is if he has a chance. They do this usually by hyping his last performance. Everyone who fights Floyd has a very strong performance in their previous fight. *He has no belt and has not beaten a top 10 ranked competitor for 2 and a half years. *That right there is the problem for the promotion. Had he beaten Alexander it would have removed it and they would of used it to promote. It's all about All Access.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> What facts have you shown that he able to generate good numbers?, if you think he outsells Garcia and Bradley you are living in a dream world.
> 
> Outside of Marquez, Cotto, Pac, Floyd, and lately Canelo and those they fight, sports fans do not know Boxers. If I went into bars and asked 1000 people who Amir Khan was, Not a single one would know him. Khan headlining cards is nothing to with numbers, but instead with his contract and the money he is paid. You really think he fought Peterson in Washington D.C because "he fights all comers and wanted to go and win in the opponents backyard", well actually it's because they had to use Lamont to sell the fight. In LA they ended up giving his tickets away. He is just some Brit with a very good contract.
> 
> ...


You spoiled an otherwise outstaning post with that to be honest mate.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Peter said:


> You spoiled an otherwise outstaning post with that to be honest mate.


Are you kidding, that is a low number. I am willing to bet I could stand in the street all day asking people I'd be unlikely to find someone that knows him.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Are you kidding, that is a low number. I am willing to bet I could stand in the street all day asking people I'd be unlikely to find someone that knows him.


He won a silver medal in the Olympics. People know who he is if they heard the name again, many would of forgotten him, but plenty know who he is. He fought on national terrestrial TV, ITV for a long time.

Amir Khan is more known than someone like Carl Froch. Way more.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> What facts have you shown that he able to generate good numbers?, if you think he outsells Garcia and Bradley you are living in a dream world.
> 
> Outside of Marquez, Cotto, Pac, Floyd, and lately Canelo and those they fight, sports fans do not know Boxers. If I went into bars and asked 1000 people who Amir Khan was, Not a single one would know him. Khan headlining cards is nothing to with numbers, but instead with his contract and the money he is paid. You really think he fought Peterson in Washington D.C because "he fights all comers and wanted to go and win in the opponents backyard", well actually it's because they had to use Lamont to sell the fight. In LA they ended up giving his tickets away. He is just some Brit with a very good contract.
> 
> ...


Garcia is fighting on undercards because even with a fight that determined who would be king of the division Golden Boy weren't confident it would sell well enough on its own.

Bradley could sell shit, even though he had a great resume he sold fuck all and was no draw, he had a huge unification with the number two in his division and they couldn't sell out the arena in one of the combatants hometowns. His last two fights have been against sellers and although it will have helped his fanbase even after he beat Pacquaio in controversial fashion he got overlooked for the rematch because it didnt sell as well as they wanted it to.

Khan out sells the rest of the bunch, GBP have constantly had him headline events. If he didn't sell they wouldn't do it, its that simple. They send him to hometowns because he is a foreigner and it helps the gate to have a home fighter. With Mayweather that is irrelevant. The gate will do huge business regardless. So TV is what they are looking at at Khan is abigger name than anyone else other than the elite.

As said the only other guy who would do better would be Broner and that aint happening.

Dont talk about belts, belts mean fuck all these days, half the top boxer vacate them if pushed because they dont need them, they have no bearing on numbers in a big fight. They are good for no names but when your in a Mayweather fight the only good a belt being on the line is if someone is adding an extra weight on their notch or if it suits the sanctioning body to put it there.

They dont need to justify the Mayweather fight, its about numbers not whether its a good fight or not.

Tyson v mcNeely was a shit fight as was Bruce Seldon and many others, they dont care about fight quality, its whatever sells the fight.

Was Louis v Johnny Davis or Ali v Richard Dunn a good fight, no but they wanted something to sell so they did. Thats all thats happening here.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> He won a silver medal in the Olympics. People know who he is if they heard the name again, many would of forgotten him, but plenty know who he is. He fought on national terrestrial TV, ITV for a long time.
> 
> Amir Khan is more known than someone like Carl Froch. Way more.


In Britain yes. I am talking about the US where the fight has to be sold.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Bradley could sell shit, even though he had a great resume he sold fuck all and was no draw, he had a huge unification with the number two in his division and they couldn't sell out the arena in one of the combatants hometowns. His last two fights have been against sellers and although it will have helped his fanbase even after he beat Pacquaio in controversial fashion he got overlooked for the rematch because it didnt sell as well as they wanted it to.


Just checking - are you talking about Bradley-Alexander? If so, it was the site fee offered by the Detroit venue that saw King and Shaw take that offer. It would have made sense to stage the fight in St Louis, where Alexander remains a draw. And, the bottom line is that Bradley-Alexander wasn't a massive fight at all. It was a good bout, but neither man was a star and Alexander had already looked poor against Kotelnik.

He needed a couple more fights and Bradley needed more exposure. It was an insane deal from HBO to give both guys $1m guarantees at that stage in their development.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> In Britain yes. I am talking about the US where the fight has to be sold.


Amir Khan is huge in the US to. Massive. People tune in to see him get beat all over the world, people want to see the chicken dance. He is always involved in entertaining fights, its his vulnerability that people tune in for. Believe you me, man, people know who Amir Khan is all over the world.

If you go to some lost tribe in the Amazon rainforest, people that have never had contact with the outside world and ask them about Amir Khan they say: "Uggabugga? Ahhhh the great one! Amir Khan! God of the chicken dance! Our ancient ancestors tell us much about this king Amir Khan, the legend of half man/half chicken" then all the kids start cracking one another on the chin to start the chicken dance around the fire.

The Ancient Egyptians foretold and prophesized of what was to come. The hieroglyphics in the tombs and pyramids and what not, half man/half beast.

Amir Khan is a big name man.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Garcia is fighting on undercards because even with a fight that determined who would be king of the division Golden Boy weren't confident it would sell well enough on its own.
> 
> Bradley could sell shit, even though he had a great resume he sold fuck all and was no draw, he had a huge unification with the number two in his division and they couldn't sell out the arena in one of the combatants hometowns. His last two fights have been against sellers and although it will have helped his fanbase even after he beat Pacquaio in controversial fashion he got overlooked for the rematch because it didnt sell as well as they wanted it to.
> 
> ...


I don't really know how to explain it further as from your reply I can see you are still not understanding. I'll try make it clearer.

It is about selling the fight from that from the opening media tour to the last All Access. To do that you need to hype the fight to make people believe he can win. Watch all the previous All Access episodes and you will see the same theme repeated. It has to give the impression of 'You should watch this because this guy can beat him'. They use his last performance and his status. Being champion at 147 and beating Alexander, is not about having a belt, or fans, it is about being able to market Khan from the angle 'This is Amir Khan, he's British, He is World Champion, last time out he did this.. ' . With Khan they cannot do that and they have to be able to. Saying 'This is Amir Khan, he is one of the fastest boxers in the world.. 3 years ago he beat Zab Judah' is not enough.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Are you kidding, that is a low number. I am willing to bet I could stand in the street all day asking people I'd be unlikely to find someone that knows him.


:rofl:rofl:rofl Even Peter, a guy who said Khan doesn't generate buzz doesn't agree.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know why you guys bother. He's had at least five people try explain it to him. He doesn't understand, leave him be.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

People know who Khan is but that doesn't always translate into being a draw. Khan's fight with Kotelnik, which was a huge fight for him at time, only did a very small 30,000 buys on PPV and that was after he'd been on ITV, being watched by millions of people. I understand the argument that Khan is well known but I don't see much strength to the argument that he's a substantial draw. If Mayweather/Khan was on PPV here, I think more people would buy the card to see Mayweather than Khan, although I doubt it'd do many PPV buys.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl Even Peter, a guy who said Khan doesn't generate buzz doesn't agree.


Because he was assuming I was talking about Britain, dipshit


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Who do you think will do better numbers fighting Floyd than Khan which can realistically happen (so take Pacquaio, Marquez, Bradley and any other Top Rank boxer out as well as anyone Floyd has fought).
> 
> Your list is Garcia, Broner/Maidana, Thurman, Trout/Lara, Molina if eh beats Ortiz, Alexander/Porter, Brook. The onlt one there that has a chance of outselling Khan is broner and they are both heyman fighters so it aint gonna happen anytime soon - especially as they are hoping to turn Broner into a cash cow.
> 
> Don't quote Golovkin or Martinez - those fights aren't going to happen.


Garcia would I think.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/boxing/5256779/Floyd-Mayweather-v-Amir-Khan-date-set.html


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Amir Khan is huge in the US to. Massive. People tune in to see him get beat all over the world, people want to see the chicken dance. He is always involved in entertaining fights, its his vulnerability that people tune in for. Believe you me, man, people know who Amir Khan is all over the world.
> 
> If you go to some lost tribe in the Amazon rainforest, people that have never had contact with the outside world and ask them about Amir Khan they say: "Uggabugga? Ahhhh the great one! Amir Khan! God of the chicken dance! Our ancient ancestors tell us much about this king Amir Khan, the legend of half man/half chicken" then all the kids start cracking one another on the chin to start the chicken dance around the fire.
> 
> ...


The best post I've probaly ever seen from you.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/boxing/5256779/Floyd-Mayweather-v-Amir-Khan-date-set.html


You have to at least give Team Khan points for persistence. There is only so many more 'exclusives' you can give when you've about used every journalist in Britain.

This is outstanding though. Floyd Mayweather to fight on Cino De Mayo weekend, they must have had to be very careful to prevent any leaks to ensure they would be first to run that.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> The best post I've probaly ever seen from you.


You aint looking hard enough.

I am the innovator on here. All this crap going on now about it being fashionable for people to bash Carl Froch and people jumping on the bandwagon? Then you have all the Froch fans moaning about those people.

I was saying it how it is and getting heat for it years ago. The rise and fall of Carl Froch. Remember the "Is Carl Froch overrated" thread? I was banging this drum from time ago on ESB, now people are jumping on board and finally seeing the light. Not realizing that at one time they was the ones giving the heat....are now agreeing with the poster they hate the most.

Its amazing.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

mayweather knows the UK PPV money will bring his salary up to a level where he deems it ok to fight khan, in the end it will be a low payday for him but a very easy fight so that's his reasoning I guess, all we are gonna hear from know until the fight is about khans hand speed


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> This is outstanding though. Floyd Mayweather to fight on Cino De Mayo weekend, they must have had to be very careful to prevent any leaks to ensure they would be first to run that.


:lol:


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> mayweather knows the UK PPV money will bring his salary up to a level where he deems it ok to fight khan, in the end it will be a low payday for him but a very easy fight so that's his reasoning I guess, all we are gonna hear from know until the fight is about khans hand speed


Mayweather is going to make a career high $48 Million with Khan making $15 Million + the UK PPV money according to newspapers in the UK. I think this fight will be hyped to crazy levels, and be dubbed as a superfight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Because he was assuming I was talking about Britain, dipshit


Oh really? Because he sure didn't say he was, dipshit. Take your dumb agenda somewhere else you clueless vegetable.


----------



## Put-Em-Up (Nov 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Any chance the fight will be in the UK? I remember the media buzz when an over-the-hill Barrera came to fight Khan


That was a travesty right there. What they did to Barrera proved how boxing will fuck you regardless of who you are! When it comes to milking the next cash cow no one is off limits.

I went to the weigh in at the triangle more to see Barrera than Khan. I had a good chat with Freddie Roach at the coffee shop there, it was amazing how many young lads walked past without a clue who was sat at the table. Anyway after the weigh in Barrera wanted United shirts for his kids so was asking where to go etc so had a chat with him and wished him well. I had been to the Khan V Earl fight and vowed not to go to see Khan again much due to the idiots he attracts. I had tickets to this as a gift but give them up. Glad I did really, it hurt to see the stitch up on tele never mind live.

As far as the Mayweather fight goes, its just more proof that there is little justice in this sport. Garcia and Bradley are much more deserved of this opportunity but Khan markets well. He is interesting if not embarrasing in interviews mouthy etc it will generate a lot of excitement them 2 going head to head. I only see one result and it opens a fight for Pacquiao seeking revenge for his old friend Amir in a Bloodsport style storyline.

I have read a lot about Khans 'speed' being a massive problem for Floyd and can't help but find it amusing. Khans 'speed' is jitttery panicky speed. Its more reactive to a situation than a proactive fore thought attacking speed. In that I mean he gets himself in range then instead of intelligantly throwing from angles he just throws a blur of hands with no real accuracy or thought. Its as if the fear running through his veins is rampant once he is in striking range, then the adrenalin fuelled attack ensues. Meanwhile Mayweathers attack is calculated with fluent attacking speed its completely differant. Lets face it when all said and done if Garcia, Peterson and Prescott amongst others (even Gomez) can catch Khan then I'm pretty sure Floyd won't have much difficulty.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

boxingchamp said:


> Mayweather is going to make a career high $48 Million with Khan making $15 Million + the UK PPV money according to newspapers in the UK. I think this fight will be hyped to crazy levels, and be dubbed as a superfight.


Critical part being 'according to newspapers in the UK'. In Britain there is a media created perception of Khan Mayweather that is completely out of touch with reality. It is only a super fight in Britain. Like the first figures thrown of 200 million and now this stating 48 million. In claiming Floyd would earn a career high of 48 million (which isn't a career high for him - The Canelo 41.5 is only his guarantee, his final take will be over 60 million), they are suggesting it would earn more than Mayweather Canelo. It's lunacy. Amir Khan is not a sports star in the USA.

Except in exceptional cases, unless you are American or Mexican, then it's a very difficult sell because that is how boxing sells. This is why the biggest dates in boxing are CDM weekend and Mexican independence day.

People bring up Guerrero and Ortiz and say , well surely he will do better than them. Ortiz was Floyds first fight back in a long time, a lot of the sell was just the excitement of him returning. He was taking on a strong welterweight. People were made to genuinely believe Ortiz had a shot. They were led to believe the same, that Guerrero was a beast at welterweight. But more importantly both are of Mexican descent.

A good way to put this into perspective is Ricky Hatton. To most people Ricky Hatton is perceived as a larger boxing star than Amir Khan. When he fought Floyd he was undefeated, just came off the back of defeating Castillo in impressive style. Took 10's of thousands of fans abroad to fights. Mayweather had just come off the back of the highest grossing fight in history. They fought. It broke PPV records in *Britain*. In the US.... it did 920K buys. Had he fought Marquez or Cotto it would of been in the millions.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

"Floyd is not even thinking about who he is fighting next," Ellerbe said. "He's relaxing. He has had a record-breaking year where he made a sh--load of money and had two phenomenal performances."

So what about the premature and/or wrong stories about Mayweather-Khan being a done deal?

"Everyone knows when it's time to go out and do something they know who it will come from," Ellerbe said. "Floyd determines how, when, where and what he is doing. He is calling all the shots. So until you hear it from Floyd it is what it is -- rumors. We're not even thinking about what's next. We ain't working on nothin'."

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/6360/mayweather-khan-rumors-premature


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

boxingchamp said:


> Mayweather is going to make a career high $48 Million with Khan making $15 Million + the UK PPV money *according to newspapers in the UK*. I think this fight will be hyped to crazy levels, and be dubbed as a superfight.


not a chance, your sources aint exactly reliable now are they


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It's like a school kid going around thinking that if he tells as many people as he can that he's courting the hottest girl then somehow it will come true.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

'courting' lmao alright granddad


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poll added.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> Poll added.


Given that you started it with 'Seriously..', I'd have to say...

I'm leaning towards Mayweather because I don't think GBP would allow Khan to beat him and kill the cash cow. The day after it was signed, Schaefer would ring Willie Limond, he would have a bounty hunter trawling the taverns of southern France in order to seek out Rachid Drilzane. They'd send a private jet to get Michael Gomez. They'd all be flown into Vegas under cover of night, sat down around a table and together assemble the blueprint.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Everybody loses. Including anyone who read TeddyL's "joke".


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Chris Mannix* ‏@ChrisMannixSI4h
Still, I'm told Mayweather-Khan is a done deal. A U.S. fight. Announcement could come as early as next week.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

khan by late stoppage.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

no surprise there is no one else really for mayweather except for top rank fighters


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> khan by late stoppage.


:lol:

I want to see this fight over here.

Mayweather leaning back against the ropes doing the shoulder roll with Khan unleashing a flurry of feather duster punches has British stoppage written all over it.

"He was against the ropes and he wasn't throwing back - the ref had to make a split-second decision . . ."


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

uncle Khan jumping in the ring alas Eddie Hearn style..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"If Floyd wants to be a global superstar he has to fight me"

Amir Khan. :rofl


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I want to see this fight over here.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of that!!! As much as I want Mayweather to destroy Khan, if Khan is to win this HAS to be the way.

Seeing Eddie etc justifying the stoppage would be worth the PPV in itself.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I want to see this fight over here.
> 
> ...


I predicted this would happen if Froch managed to get Ward over here :lol:


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:lol: I'd have to laugh if a good old british stoppage was the undoing of Mayweather's undefeated record.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Remember when Amir was calling Floyd a coward?
I'd like to see that addressed in the build up and on the night.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Remember when Amir was calling Floyd a coward?
> I'd like to see that addressed in the build up and on the night.


When did you read this?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> :lol: I'd have to laugh if a good old british stoppage was the undoing of Mayweather's undefeated record.


My wee China! Why I never hear from you no more?

Before anyone reports me,"Wee China" is a term of endearment in Glasgow that has everything to do with the compound and nothing to do with nationality.
Fuckin Uneducated Girl has everyone walking on eggshells.You could've had some fun yesterday Ero.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> When did you read this?


Are you kidding Lazarus? Seriously?
And I have no hate for Khan.Just as I do with posters I abhor pro boxers being called cowards.
If you really need me to find it I'll do it when I get home as I can't link stuff on my phone.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Are you kidding Lazarus? Seriously?
> And I have no hate for Khan.Just as I do with posters I abhor pro boxers being called cowards.
> If you really need me to find it I'll do it when I get home as I can't link stuff on my phone.


I just asked where*you read this...

Ok sure.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It was actually a chicken Lazarus.Google it.
If you want me to state publicly that I mistook "coward" for "chicken" then here it is.
Khan called Floyd a chicken, not a coward.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My wee China! Why I never hear from you no more?
> 
> Before anyone reports me,"Wee China" is a term of endearment in Glasgow that has everything to do with the compound and nothing to do with nationality.
> Fuckin Uneducated Girl has everyone walking on eggshells.You could've had some fun yesterday Ero.


Hey man, hope you're well. I actually ended up reading that Stevenson thread last night but by that time it was locked. Fuck me was it cringe worthy. Bang out of order for uneducated girl to call you ugly too:verysad but he done pwned himself with those mayweather comparisons anyway-each post got more and more embarrassing, and I still haven't a clue what oompa looma style trolling means.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Hey man, hope you're well. I actually ended up reading that Stevenson thread last night but by that time it was locked. Fuck me was it cringe worthy. Bang out of order for uneducated girl to call you ugly too:verysad but he done pwned himself with those mayweather comparisons anyway-each post got more and more embarrassing, and I still haven't a clue what oompa looma style trolling means.


I actually hoped you'd come on and join me in a genuine "let's show this cunt how to troll" co-feature.
And the ugly thing was fine.That's when you know the well is drying up.
Did you see my comment about my hero SRL?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm fine with this fight. It will do really well over here and will get a lot of media attention. Good for British boxing IMO.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> I'm fine with this fight. It will do really well over here and will get a lot of media attention. Good for British boxing IMO.


Indeed.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

the only problem i have with this fight is that it's literally the worst version of khan you could get getting the shot. i'd give the khan of the judah or malignaggi fights a fair shot at winning 4 or 5 rounds tbh.

all i can see khan doing under virgin hunter is waiting too long and floyd leading off on him all night while khan is stationary for too long.

probably will still be an interesting event though. hopefully the recognise the fight isn't the best and pack the undercard


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If it has to be,then there are a few positives.
Amir will have a go and the casuals will probably get what they deem as "entertainment" in a way they don't expect from a Floyd fight.
You could get six very entertaining rounds as Khan won't piss about like most do.
So much effort will leave him vulnerable to a stoppage from halfway though.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

its a mismatch and its undeserved (especially when you look at Garcia winning big fights since beating khan and he gets nothing!)

But at the end of the day, its a british fighter going up against boxing's best so naturally khan has my full support. I think Mayweather to win in 6-8 rounds but i'd love to see amir pull it off.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

let the beating commence.:lol:

good luck to amir.

he'll earn shitloads out of it.

and that's what boxings all about in truth.

shame it's not in england.

reebok stadium or something.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

The only way that Khan wins this is if Floyd falls entering the ring, twisting an ankle and breaking both his wrists......I have voted Khan in the poll just to be Tommy Opposite.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I actually hoped you'd come on and join me in a genuine "let's show this cunt how to troll" co-feature.
> And the ugly thing was fine.That's when you know the well is drying up.
> Did you see my comment about my hero SRL?


I saw it. For a second my face went like this http://interestingthings.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/surprised-cat.jpg before I realised you were joking.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

On BET106 yesterday, and now this. :lol:










Could they make it more obvious?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Mayweather lost thanks to a British stoppage I think I'd piss a river. Imagine Robert Smith;

"The referee only has the fighter's best interests at heart."

Brook would snort half of Colombia.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> let the beating commence.:lol:
> 
> good luck to amir.
> 
> ...


With Ian John Lewis as the ref. Khan throws a flurry, every shot is blocked. IJL jumps in ala Macarinelli/McKenzie and then thinks "oh fuck, what have I done". Then grabs Mayweather's face as if he's about to kiss him , Mayweather protesting, but IJL just shaking his head and going "No. No" before waving it off.

6.48


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If Amir pulled this off,I don't think we could begrudge him having a celebratory skype crack-off.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

At least Khan will try, which should make for an exciting fight for however long it lasts. Not unlike, robert "disappeared like a ghost" guerrero who did fuck all for 12 rounds and then decided to praise the lawd jeezus in his post fight interview. That was seriously odd.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Khan's also stepping in for Paulie doing the showtime commentary for the Brooklyn card on Saturday. 

It's really happening, isn't it. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> At least Khan will try, which should make for an exciting fight for however long it lasts. Not unlike, robert "disappeared like a ghost" guerrero who did fuck all for 12 rounds and then decided to praise the lawd jeezus in his post fight interview. That was seriously odd.


Khan will get a worse beating though. If this lasts 6 rounds I'd be surprised. It's a disgrace really. Current Khan is barely top 10 welterweight, nearly lost his last fight against a blown up lightweight. Has he even fought much at 147lbs?

Danny Garcia and Devon Alexander must be fuming. Wouldnt be surprised if one of them left Golden Boy after this.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Khan will get a worse beating though. If this lasts 6 rounds I'd be surprised. It's a disgrace really. Current Khan is barely top 10 welterweight, nearly lost his last fight against a blown up lightweight. Has he even fought much at 147lbs?
> 
> Danny Garcia and Devon Alexander must be fuming. Wouldnt be surprised if one of them left Golden Boy after this.


Yep he will and it is a disgrace. Khan should have fought alexander and if he won that, this fight wouldn't be soo bad. I think GBP will have bigger plans for garcia, want him to make the step up slowly and put him in with floyd when he's ready. They cashing out on khan basically.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Yep he will and it is a disgrace. Khan should have fought alexander and if he won that, this fight wouldn't be soo bad. I think GBP will have bigger plans for garcia, want him to make the step up slowly and put him in with floyd when he's ready. They cashing out on khan basically.


Yeah no arguments if he beat Alexander. But they knew Alexander had a great chance there and didnt want to risk it.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Come fight night...once there is hype from Sky and Showtime....it will be a 60-40 split, with Khan being the underdog. I have seen it go from 12 to 22% in a couple of days.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

shit fight imo.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> If Amir pulled this off,I don't think we could begrudge him having a celebratory skype crack-off.


:amir


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone who says this fight is shit and that Khan doesn't even remotely deserve it just gets called a "Khan-hater". It wouldn't matter if Khan was the most popular fighter in the sport, it's still a fighter getting a payday and an opportunity that other fighters deserve more than him.

People say "Khan has speed", yeah he does but so what? He leaves his chin wide open to be countered and his ring IQ is just terrible. In the Diaz fight he looked almost like a shot fighter. Mayweather would KO him whenever he liked, Floyd's power is underrated. He isn't a banger but he has enough power to keep people honest, he was able to hurt the much bigger Alvarez a few times and he would have definitely stopped Guerrero had his hands not given him problems.

 This fight would be a complete mismatch if it happens, a no contest in my opinion. Sounds harsh on Amir but it's honestly how I feel, Mayweather is just in a different league to everyone else and Khan is on the way down. Would rather see Mayweather face the winner of Maidana vs Broner. If Broner won and wouldn't accept the fight then just make give it to the winner of Malignaggi vs Judah. That sounds laughable I know but come on, is it really more idiotic than giving it to Khan? At least Malignaggi or Judah don't have glass chins.

Garcia I've heard is more likely to have another fight first and then face Floyd in September. Alexander vs Porter winner is another option. People say "oh, well those fights would be crap to watch." Yeah I know but come on, most people would watch Floyd Mayweather if he got in the ring and had a barbecue or sat on the toilet and read the newspaper. At least give the fight to a fighter who's in decent form and coming off a good win. Neither of those apply to Khan.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

If this happens then I don't know what they are hoping for. It is a very hard sell. It isn't going to do more than the Guerrero buys. Mexicans and Americans have no interest in Amir Khan. How can they even hype the fight given his record, he hasn't beaten anyone in the top 10 in years.

The only country in which it will be popular is Britain

What other Floyd opponent from the past few years, or any of the other options on the list has videos like this, none


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> If this happens then I don't know what they are hoping for. It is a very hard sell. It isn't going to do more than the Guerrero buys. Mexicans and Americans have no interest in Amir Khan. How can they even hype the fight given his record, he hasn't beaten anyone in the top 10 in years.
> 
> The only country in which it will be popular is Britain
> 
> What other Floyd opponent from the past few years, or any of the other options on the list has videos like this, none


Oh but I thought it was just Khan's team and his three fans (Me, Darni and Iron Chin) who were trying to make it happen.

Moron. Just goes to show how much of a dumb ass you were proven to be.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Oh but I thought it was just Khan's team and his three fans (Me, Darni and Iron Chin) who were trying to make it happen.
> 
> Moron. Just goes to show how much of a dumb ass you were proven to be.


You can be a sad little man Lazarus. Aside from that I have no clue as to what statement of mine you are claiming has been proven to be false.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Mayweather dosent care people will still pay to see this KO remember he said legacy dosent pay the bills he has no intention of taking on a challenge and its a shame as he is very talented but i cant believe some people see him as the goat surely there joking i dont even have in my top 30.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> You can be a sad little man Lazarus. Aside from that I have no clue as to what statement of mine you are claiming has been proven to be false.





TeddyL said:


> Why why why do people keep believing this crap
> 
> Only the Brit media ever says it. *This is all bullshit started by Team Khan* themselves in order to get their name circulating in the press
> 
> Floyd is not going to decide his opponent now


Plenty more dumb posts where that came from.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Plenty more dumb posts where that came from.


Instead of acting like a petulant child, why not actually grow up and and explain what you are talking about. I actually exhibit restraint in my posts to you as opposed to others because the fact you get so worked up about stuff on the *on the internet,* *on a forum,* makes me feel sorry for you more than anything.

What precisely is dumb about what you have bolded?, It is pretty evident by now that it was bullshit started by Team Khan. If you had actually read properly my posts on the subject you would know that my entire point was that I believed Team Khan was creating the bullshit stories, through people like Jeff Powell and their sources in the British media, in order to get themselves the fight through the media coverage, which if speculation from SI is to be believed could happen. Given that no US sports outlets would touch the story and Ellerbe and Schaeffer both confirmed nothing was even being discussed at that point it was far from dumb, it was the most likely scenario.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Instead of acting like a petulant child, why not actually grow up and and explain what you are talking about. I actually exhibit restraint in my posts to you as opposed to others because the fact you get so worked up about stuff on the *on the internet,* *on a forum,* makes me feel sorry for you more than anything.
> 
> What precisely is dumb about what you have bolded?, It is pretty evident by now that it was bullshit started by Team Khan. If you had actually read properly my posts on the subject you would know that my entire point was that I believed Team Khan was creating the bullshit stories, through people like Jeff Powell and their sources in the British media, in order to get themselves the fight through the media coverage, which if speculation from SI is to be believed could happen. Given that no US sports outlets would touch the story and Ellerbe and Schaeffer both confirmed nothing was even being discussed at that point it was far from dumb, it was the most likely scenario.


Explain what? There's nothing to explain to an incoherent, ignorant buffoon who talks a load of rubbish. :lol: I love the 'worked up on the internet, forum, feeling sorry' line. It makes me feel real bad, man, it really does.

No, what your mind of thought was that it's all one way traffic, that's my problem. You're still in denial of the fact that it could be happening because you're too naive to think why. You set an opinion and you wouldn't let it go. I don't need to explain anything, anyone who reads your posts can completely understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No, what your mind of thought was that it's all one way traffic, that's my problem. You're still in denial of the fact that it could be happening because you're too naive to think why. You set an opinion and you wouldn't let it go. I don't need to explain anything, anyone who reads your posts can completely understand where I'm coming from.


When it comes to talking about boxing then I am open to anyone's opinion, that is the nature of how discussing boxers and boxing works. This isn't about that, this is about business , it isn't subjective, most of my posts on the matter are one way because 99% of the people come out with comments, such as your own - 'The reason Mayweather wants to fight Khan is because he wants to develop his brand in the UK'. Which is completely stupid, that isn't subjective, it is a fact. There is a 100 million dollars at stake, but he is going to decide to fight a British guy so he can sell clothing and baseball caps in England, a small country in which he is a fringe sports star, in a market that is already saturated to the point where British stars have a hard time being successful in?

*If* he fights Khan, it is because Khan brings a different style. Not because he is British.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I just hope it doesn't happen or it is a waste of a fight by Floyd. It genuinely would be the worst Floyd fight made in about a decade


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

they will need to stack the card up hardcore!!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> they will need to stack the card up hardcore!!


This. They will have to make it a co-feature. But Canelo, who would of been my choice already has dates so he is out


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mayweather wants UK ppv money it seem he should tell Khan to fight Brook and he will fight the winner Brook Khan would sell well they have been bitching about each other for years


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> Mayweather wants UK ppv money it seem he should tell Khan to fight Brook and he will fight the winner Brook Khan would sell well they have been bitching about each other for years


It's on at 5am in the morning. If a massive British fight at prime viewing time such as Froch Kessler gets each fighter a pot of a few million pounds at most. I doubt very much the few million dollars in revenue it provides at 5am make a great deal of difference in negotiations. The only British fighter who can do a 5am PPV succesfully was Ricky Hatton, because he drank beer and was into football.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It's on at 5am in the morning. If a massive British fight at prime viewing time such as Froch Kessler gets each fighter a pot of a few million pounds at most. I doubt very much the few million dollars in revenue it provides at 5am make a great deal of difference in negotiations. The only British fighter who can do a 5am PPV succesfully was Ricky Hatton, because he drank beer and was into football.


Does Brook deserve a fight with Wayweather any more than Khan no im not saying he does but that fight would be a huge fight here, Look at Groves his next fight with Froch if it happens will be much bigger 
Every one agrees Khan does not deserve a shot Brook is a legit welterweight build up would hype the fight huge they dislike each other Both are big name a win for either would hype = sell the Wayweaather fight


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> Does Brook deserve a fight with Wayweather any more than Khan no im not saying he does but that fight would be a huge fight here, Look at Groves his next fight with Froch if it happens will be much bigger
> Every one agrees Khan does not deserve a shot Brook is a legit welterweight build up would hype the fight huge they dislike each other Both are big name a win for either would hype = sell the Wayweaather fight


Well I agree on that part, Brook Khan would make more money in the UK than Mayweather Khan easily


----------

